# Barcelona - places to visit, things to see, photos, top tips and chat



## DJ Bigga (Mar 1, 2006)

Right, I'm sitting in my apartment with Mrs Bigga and we got a fair idea of what we're gonna do here 'til Saturday. What I want to know is, does anyone else know Barcelona and have any reccomendations on what we should deffo not miss? 

Cheers


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 1, 2006)

i suggested an all-encompassing Barca thread, but there isn't one. if you search, there's LOADS though.


----------



## DJ Bigga (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for reminding me (gently) about the search function.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 1, 2006)

Climb up that hill and then climb the church at the top of the hill, then climb up the spire of the church at the top of the hill and admire the amazing view of a truely great city. 

Then turn around and see Jesus standing over your shoulder.


----------



## mrkikiet (Mar 1, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i suggested an all-encompassing Barca thread, but there isn't one. if you search, there's LOADS though.


can someone not combine them?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 1, 2006)

A Barcelona sticky? I'm bored with posting the same recommendations up!


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 1, 2006)

i asked for and was refused a barcelona sticky, and even offered to do the combining.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 1, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i asked for and was refused a barcelona sticky, and even offered to do the combining.



Lets have a Barcelona sticky! I'm going in April!!!!


----------



## maes (Mar 1, 2006)

mmmm sticky


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 1, 2006)

the thread in put in Feedback was here


why not go back me up?


----------



## hammerntongues (Mar 1, 2006)

I came back yesterday from yet another Barca weekend 

 C A R N A V A L ! ! ! 

if there is a place in Europe that knows how to  enjoy itself more I`ve yet to go there .

sticky


----------



## mrkikiet (Mar 1, 2006)

i reckon berlin runs barcelona pretty close.


----------



## TeeJay (Mar 1, 2006)

Urbanites Guide To Barcelona
Post Barcelona Summary:
Skiing near Barcelona
I fancy a trip to Barcelona - recommendations?
Barcelona Listings?
Apartments / Studios In Barcelona
cycling in barcelona
Moving stuff to Barcelona
Barcelona
Going to Barcelona for my 40th!
barcelona
Barcelona
barcelona
barcelona
barcelona
Barcelona Info
barcelona- places to stay
Barcelona visiting peeps - your tips please!


----------



## boohoo (Mar 1, 2006)

souljacker said:
			
		

> Lets have a Barcelona sticky! I'm going in April!!!!



me too!!!


----------



## craigxcraig (Mar 1, 2006)

me too - end of march a gang of us are flying to monpellier, picking up motorbikes at the airport then heading off through the mountains to Barcelona, its going to be awesome!


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i asked for and was refused a barcelona sticky, and even offered to do the combining.


I take it back! 

If you'd like to add a bit of an intro/overview, I'll combine it with TeeJays big list and make it a sticky!


----------



## Markyd (Mar 1, 2006)

Obviously the Picasso museum

The old quarter has a great tattoist there (danish I think)

Sagrada DO not miss ever if you  go to Barca

parc guelle (i think it is) Anything Gaudi! basically


and just for sheer entertainment value go into a sushi bar without speaking spanish or japanese. Do know what you'll get and niether do they! great fun!!


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 1, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> I take it back!
> 
> If you'd like to add a bit of an intro/overview, I'll combine it with TeeJays big list and make it a sticky!




i really don't have time at the moment, and no internet at home.

i'll do it eventually if nobody else can be arsed.


----------



## ricbake (Mar 1, 2006)

"Pipas Club" Placa Real   
Good place for a late drink, with good music. 
It is up stairs in the corner of the square. in Placa Real, just off the ramblas.
Like someones front room, chilled, local and difficult to spot if you don't know it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 1, 2006)

TeeJay said:
			
		

> Urbanites Guide To Barcelona
> Post Barcelona Summary:
> Skiing near Barcelona
> I fancy a trip to Barcelona - recommendations?
> ...



Don't forget the Sonar threads too


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 3, 2006)

this is a terrible idea

bin / ban.


----------



## TeeJay (Mar 3, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Don't forget the Sonar threads too


Well link to them then!   

It took me a fair while to do all those links in that post and I haven't even been abroad for about three years! How about you put a bit even a minimal amount of effort in?


----------



## Supine (Mar 5, 2006)

For anyone going to Barca for Sonar this website is well worth bookmarking

Krass Sonar 

Closer to the time they'll include a huge list of the parties going on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2006)

TeeJay said:
			
		

> Well link to them then!
> 
> It took me a fair while to do all those links in that post and I haven't even been abroad for about three years! How about you put a bit even a minimal amount of effort in?


Nah, can't be bothered


----------



## mrkikiet (Mar 18, 2006)

for all those of you who think of barcelona as being a cool cosmpolitan city, where alternative society if not encouraged is tolerated, i suggest a slight think again. the latest set of laws from the generalitat, aimed at attracting the richer higher spending tourist and businessman is endeavouring to move the alternative culture out. squats are being shut down, graffiti basically outlawed and tonight the police have decdied to come down hard on the youth who wanted to celebrate their youth by having a drink on the street.


----------



## barcelona (Mar 18, 2006)

*Barcelona in my heart*

Barcelona is one of my favourite cities in this great continent of Europa, the Catalans are fantastic people once you get to know them properly and most of all Catalunya is one beautiful place. 

I travelled to Barcelona on Monarch airlines from Manchester for the wonderfully obscene price of £65.00 return. It takes one hour and fifty minutes to fly there and I must say that flying over the Pyrenees Mountains is a beautiful experience, especially when the plane is descending through the clouds edging further and further towards Barcelona. On arrival at Barcelona where the security is terribly lax, to get to the city centre you can get the taxi or the train. I got the train for two euros twenty from the station that is part of the airport complex and it's heavily signposted. 

The train takes about half an hour and is enjoyable enough. The train emerges into the metro system so it takes you to the heart of Barcelona's centre, the Placa de Catalunya. I stayed in a hostal just east of the square on via Laietana. The Hostal Fontanella is a great place to stay with excellent service by all of the workers there. The rooms are noisy due to the traffic of Via Laietana but great if you want to get up in the morning and get out and about. Who needs an alarm clock when the Catalan taxi service are on strike and honking their horns in protest for three hours from 9 'til 12 for two days in a row. 

Barcelona's metro service is a bit like London's underground; it is not as hellish as Rome's but still subterranean and dirty. There are five lines, all are colour coded and each end of the line is named so only the thickest person can really get lost on them. The tickets are dirt-cheap and there is available a ticket for six euros that allows for ten metro journeys with no time limit. In London they charge you two pounds from one stop to the next, so the value is exceptional. 

<editor: snip. The poster appears to have lifted a ton of text from this site: http://www.dooyoo.co.uk/national-parks-international/barcelona-1/434578/ and then added links to his own site>


----------



## Blarrrg (Mar 18, 2006)

souljacker said:
			
		

> Lets have a Barcelona sticky! I'm going in April!!!!



Yeah I'll have one too. I'm going in April as well. How much did you get the deal for?


----------



## mrkikiet (Mar 30, 2006)

don't get the train from the airport at the moment it's being rebuilt and is in chaos. stick with the airport bus, a little bit more expensive but more reliable and takes you to pl. catalunya as well.
they are busy rebuilding the beaches for everyone who wants to sunbathe whilst out here and the icecream stands have popped up on the streetsides.


----------



## craigxcraig (Mar 30, 2006)

Arrived at stansted a couple of hours back now - plan was to fly to montpellier, pick up some hired motorbikes and ride through the mountains and into Barcelona! Now sat in Wood Green due to a strike across France - taking a flight straight to Barcelona at about 1730 tonight, no ride through the mountains and a hefty flight ticket - no flights through ryana+r and now going through East+et, costing about £280 notes return, gutted!!!!


----------



## Kevicious (May 25, 2006)

Go to Camp Nou, home of the Gooner-conquerors. If you like football, get a ticket. It's easy, cheap, and they only sell out for Madrid games or massive Champions League fixtures. If you don't go, you're not really a football fan.

And f you're not a football fan, go anyway. There's a tour of the stadium if there's no game on...


----------



## brella (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey...Im in Barcelona right now!In MB 92 port on the yacht I work on!havent really read the thread but if anyones here maybe I\ll see you!Ill be here until the 28th of October was supposed to be here until 21st of November but quit my job like the freak that I am.Regretting it a bit   Anyway going for a stroll down La Ramblas in half an hour  Anyone go to the porn festival this weekend here in Barca?I did it was SOOO funny,not erotic at all!And has anyone been to the dow jones bar?


----------



## mrkikiet (Oct 21, 2006)

the train is running again from the airport, has been since september-ish. if you buy  aticket at the station and are going to use the metro or bus while you are there (not the tourist bus) then get a t-10 from the machine. this gives 10 journeys for about 6,60€ rather than a 3€ single.
enjoy.


----------



## fruitimix (Jan 4, 2007)

anyone know what the squatting scene is like over there now, was there a couple of years ago and it seemed pretty cool with notices up outside squats saying what was going on where, with film nights etc, seemed a fuck of a lot more organized than london...


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 4, 2007)

i think there's been some clearances - it seemed less obvious last time i was there and gentrification in the Raval etc has lost some, but maybe they've just moved further out?


----------



## rennie (Jan 4, 2007)

mrkikiet said:
			
		

> the train is running again from the airport, has been since september-ish. if you buy  aticket at the station and are going to use the metro or bus while you are there (not the tourist bus) then get a t-10 from the machine. this gives 10 journeys for about 6,60€ rather than a 3€ single.
> enjoy.



so you get to use the train from the airport and buses or metro in the city for 6.60 euros? bargain!


----------



## Mapped (Jan 4, 2007)

rennie said:
			
		

> so you get to use the train from the airport and buses or metro in the city for 6.60 euros? bargain!



'fraid not, the T10 is only for the central zone, like zone 1/2 in London, it is still very good value though. It won't get you to/from the airport. But the airport bus is quite cheap


----------



## fruitimix (Jan 5, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i think there's been some clearances - it seemed less obvious last time i was there and gentrification in the Raval etc has lost some, but maybe they've just moved further out?



ah bollocks, last time i was there it i dunno what area it was but was mostly north african but seemed like it was at least half squats there!

am sure i'll find something out there, i know manik are pretty much based out there these days so should be a party or two to be had, was just hoping to go to some of the more social centrey stuff...

anyone got any recommendations for tekno or drum n bass clubs?


----------



## mrkikiet (Jan 9, 2007)

N1 Buoy said:
			
		

> 'fraid not, the T10 is only for the central zone, like zone 1/2 in London, it is still very good value though. It won't get you to/from the airport. But the airport bus is quite cheap


YES IT WILL. (unless they've changed it since the 24th December 2006, which i doubt) 
the okupas are being moved out of the raval, they are also being moved out of the area between via laetana (sp) and parc ciutadella, poble nou is also being businessified.


----------



## fruitimix (Jan 13, 2007)

can anyone recommend somewhere to stay for about 60-85 euros a night, double room pref with ensuite + balcony..have been looking aroond on the interweb and have read all the threads on here, was just wondering if anyone had any specific recomendations..?


----------



## Mapped (Jan 13, 2007)

fruitimix said:
			
		

> can anyone recommend somewhere to stay for about 60-85 euros a night, double room pref with ensuite + balcony..have been looking aroond on the interweb and have read all the threads on here, was just wondering if anyone had any specific recomendations..?



We stayed in these appartments in the Gothic Quarter last year, they are  65 euro out of peak season and 92 in peak season 

http://www.decimononico.com/pagina.asp?0=4&1=95958&2=8123&3=14567

I would highly reccomend them. They are really well located, between the beach and the city centre, and the Gothic quarter is really atmospheric. You get good size bedrooms, living room and kitchen area and they are really nicely done out. It says on the website you get balconies, but they aren't really big enough to sit out on.


----------



## fruitimix (Jan 13, 2007)

that can't be right can it? in all the other places i've looked 65 euros will get ye a fairly bog standard room, but those appartments look really nice and are a whole appartment for the same price?!

edit: ah its per person, that explains it! my price range is much more limited, am looking for 60-80 euros for both of us..


----------



## rennie (Jan 17, 2007)

Try Oh-barcelona.com...


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 9, 2007)

go to the champaneria in barceloneta, it's excellent.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm off to Barcelona again in 3 weeks for a long weekend it's a proper cool city 

There's an area there called Gracia/Grassia dunno how it's spelt but it's alright for drinks and food etc. Can't remember what any of the rest of it's called I just kind of get steered about


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 13, 2007)

Gracia is near Parc Guell.  Cool area.





I recommend eating in Origens
http://www.origen99.com/web/


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 14, 2007)

for a more original eating experience go to meson david.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 12, 2008)

Ive just come back from barcelona, well for a cheaper option we flew to gerona with Ryanair for £39 return for the both of us, then stayed in lloret de mar as it was much cheaper- lloret de mar is a toilet im sorry to say- oweing to the louts that go and stay there from our country 

Barcelona was good, but the whole tourist thing at the ramblas was awful and the service by some there was nothing but fucking rude- i spoke broken spanish to them with a smile and they just avoided eye contact and frowned- i was about to spend over 50 euros in this one shop when half way through transaction i just thought fuck this and left the shop without the goods. 

thankfully not all were so rude, but if the women wernt scowling the men were being pervs 

By the end of it all i came away a bit dissapointed and fed up with the over saturation of all the gaudi rip offs...

I want to go back again and give it another try as there was alot we didnt get to see, but i will go to Berlin before i do that as our last visit to Hamburg knocked spots off barcelona in many ways.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 12, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:
			
		

> ...i spoke broken spanish to them with a smile and they just avoided eye contact and frowned...



Next time you should try speaking broken Catalan. Some Catalan folk would be extremely offended by foreigners expecting them to communicate in another foreign language.

I find much of Barcelona is just to focused on tourist money. If you want to enjoy a real Spanish city where everyday stuff happens happily alongside the tourist stuff you want to visit Granada. They speak Spanish here also. Well, a sort of abbreviated Spanish at least.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 12, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Next time you should try speaking broken Catalan. Some Catalan folk would be extremely offended by foreigners expecting them to communicate in another foreign language.
> 
> I find much of Barcelona is just to focused on tourist money. If you want to enjoy a real Spanish city where everyday stuff happens happily alongside the tourist stuff you want to visit Granada. They speak Spanish here also. Well, a sort of abbreviated Spanish at least.



I didnt want them to communicate in any language just a smile and no attitude- surely thats a universal language, i mean my spanish was nothing more than hello- how much- yes please - thank you very much and goodbye 

After santander last year, lloret and barcelona im taking a break from spain and going back to Germany this year- im very surprised that some German folk are far more friendlier than some Spanish peeps.....


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2008)

I've always found Catalonians very friendly and obliging


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 12, 2008)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I've always found Catalonians very friendly and obliging



I dare say they are lovely, indeed i met a wonderful lady in a shoe shop who just kept smiling, but out of id say 10 interactions more than half were just rude and arrogant which when visiting a country for the first time leaves you with a dissapointed impression- i had much the same experience in santander, only i expected that as we were not in a tourist area..... shame


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 12, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:
			
		

> Ive just come back from barcelona, well for a cheaper option we flew to gerona with Ryanair for £39 return for the both of us, then stayed in lloret de mar as it was much cheaper- lloret de mar is a toilet im sorry to say- oweing to the louts that go and stay there from our country
> 
> Barcelona was good, but the whole tourist thing at the ramblas was awful and the service by some there was nothing but fucking rude- i spoke broken spanish to them with a smile and they just avoided eye contact and frowned- i was about to spend over 50 euros in this one shop when half way through transaction i just thought fuck this and left the shop without the goods.
> 
> ...



That's Las Ramblas for you.  The only bad experiences I've had in Barcelona (visited 3 times) is from touristy places on or just off Las Ramblas.  Cockroaches crawling on the pizza in one place and getting deliberatly short changed in another.  Avoid the touristy places and it's quite friendly IME.


----------



## soulman (Jan 12, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Next time you should try speaking broken Catalan. Some Catalan folk would be extremely offended by foreigners expecting them to communicate in another foreign language.
> 
> I find much of Barcelona is just to focused on tourist money. If you want to enjoy a real Spanish city where everyday stuff happens happily alongside the tourist stuff you want to visit Granada. They speak Spanish here also. Well, a sort of abbreviated Spanish at least.



Having visited both I agree about Granada. It's a much more relaxed atmosphere.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 13, 2008)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I've always found Catalonians very friendly and obliging



Likewise - the only time I've had attitude, it was the 'cool kid' attitude that you get from any snotty young person in their home city 

Anyway, if I haven't already mentioned it, I like Casa Paco as a watering hole (C/Allada Vermell 10, Sant Pere) - it's scruffy and the music is usually great.


----------



## Nixon (Aug 8, 2008)

I am here now and on the hunts for the "squatter/alternative bit"..La Ramblas is ok,but my green mowhawk isn´t going down well with the german tourists ;(

Any suggestions of alternative places? Only been here a day so only really checked out La Ramblas.And where´s the gay bit?


----------



## t0bytoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Check out the clubs and bars around Carrer Pallars in Poble Nou. Near to the metro Bogatell. Always loads of young folk around there on the weekend nights. And zero tourists.

(sorry just reread yer post - it's not the gay bit)


----------



## mrkikiet (Dec 18, 2008)

after being there last week my comment is that Irish bars continue to reproduce at an alarming rate.


----------



## lang rabbie (Feb 6, 2009)

*Una propuesta modesta*

A long time ago (On 26-07-2005 at 17:52 to be precise) I wrote:  




			
				lang rabbie said:
			
		

> By my reckoning there are at least sixteen threads in this forum with substantial Barca recommendations worth following up. IIRC it is now the favourite short break destination from the UK. Should there now be a sticky ?



Given that there only appear to have been two new Barcelona recommendations on this thread for almost eighteen months, is it time to "de-sticky" this, and replace it with a Madrid thread


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 11, 2009)

lang rabbie said:


> A long time ago (On 26-07-2005 at 17:52 to be precise) I wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Given that there only appear to have been two new Barcelona recommendations on this thread for almost eighteen months, is it time to "de-sticky" this, and replace it with a Madrid thread




Madrid is shyte by comparison. My tip would be to explore Sant Pere streets. By far the 'best' bit of town IMO.

I'll come back with better bar recommendations after a week, or so of exploring and being guided by local people 

e2a; Top tip before I forget. If you want to eat very cheap and not to far from tourist central, seek out the Traveller Bar at 8PM for food for a €1. So I'm reliably informed, but not tried myself yet.


----------



## mrkikiet (Feb 12, 2009)

Stanley Edwards said:


> e2a; Top tip before I forget. If you want to eat very cheap and not to far from tourist central, seek out the Traveller Bar at 8PM for food for a €1. So I'm reliably informed, but not tried myself yet.


doesn't sound too touristy...
if it's the one i think it is you aren't going to get much, if any, local flavour there.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 12, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> doesn't sound too touristy...
> if it's the one i think it is you aren't going to get much, if any, local flavour there.



I got as far as the front door before spotting all the back-packer twats and turning around  Actually called The Travel Bar - a meeting point for travellers. The Travel Bar - a fucking bubble from hell, as far as I'm concerned.

Barcelona seems to have lost something since I last visited (2001/2). The energy and edge has been glossed over. It's to clean and a little bit sterile. If I wasn't meeting up with good people here I would probably have moved on already TBH. May even leave this weekend. Enjoying good company, but the city is a little bit naff and full of pretense. I'd still sooner be here than Madrid, but perhaps that's more because I'm not as young as I used to be. Forget what I said in the previous post. Madrid is possibly a better option these days.

Meeting up with a local who used to live in Brixton tomorrow. Interesting to get here take on her home city. Coincidently, I was invited for coffee and eats at the home of someone who's daughter now lives in Brixton Hill. Small world innit!


----------



## mrkikiet (Feb 13, 2009)

yeah, that tallied with my recollection of the place.

Barcelona last something during the clean up of the city organised by the ayuntamiento in 2006. also the general redevelopment of the raval and barriogotico is affecting things.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 13, 2009)

Couple of budget (off season prices) hostel recommendations.

Hostal New York on Gignac just €13/night.
Hostal Sun & Moon just €16/night including breakfast and free internet. Very nice, new place with 180 beds in 4 bed dorms, so plenty of places always available. Got me own 4 bed dorm  Right in the middle of tourist hell.

Music festival this weekend and I've finally sussed a police free zone for good selling, but I'm heading to Sitges tomorrow night, or possibly Sunday night. May return now I know how to make cash here. Still a few local people I want to meet up with. May come back with decent bar and club suggestions.

I'd seriously put Granada, Leon, Salamanca and especially Santiago de Compostela on a visiting list before Barcelona. All are far more real.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 14, 2009)

In short;

All style and no substance.

A let down of a city if ever there was one. It's a bit like flying far away to get to Blackpool in the sun. Really. It is honestly that crap!

It's shit basically. Really shit.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 16, 2009)

And, back to Barcelona after a couple of days in Sitges (I'll return to complete a sand sculpture of magnificent originallity).

Really struggling to find anything worth a mention in Barcelona. None of the locals I talk to can suggest an appealing idea. I may wander into the suburbs this evening. It's gotta be somewhere.


----------



## mrkikiet (Feb 16, 2009)

try gracia, or poble sec, or maybe even poble nou. and if you want some true barrio style get the yellow line to via julia and then go for a walk. but it won't give you much that another spanish city won't.


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 18, 2009)

Def give Leon a reccomendation. Lovely city with "proper" character and great food / bars etc


----------



## bellator (Feb 28, 2009)

Just come back from Barca after a first visit and wont be rushing back. 
Sagrada Familia was amazing though and loved the area around the cathedral but found the people rude and too keen to grab those euros.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 3, 2009)

I can't get away from Barcelona. Work keeps rolling in. That's a good thing, but even with plenty of cash I really don't enjoy this city. It's false in every sense. Sold as a party city, but you have to play by their rules and pay for it. There are many rules. For the first time in Spain I was instructed to poor a can of beer into a bin by policia local for having the cheek to sip a 40 Cent can in a plaza rather than paying €4 for gnats piss in a bar.

Other than some incredible architecture, Barcelona has fuck all to offer me.


----------



## zazazoum (Mar 5, 2009)

i must agree - i live in barcelona since about four years and really do not think it is such a cool city. 
there isn't even such good night life (or maybe i've grown old??). it is beautiful and it has the advantage of the climate, but 
when you see how it really works ... not nice!

even so...i wouldn't know where else to go.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 5, 2009)

zazazoum said:


> i must agree - i live in barcelona since about four years and really do not think it is such a cool city...



I met lots of very cool people there. It's not all bad, and like you say, it's very beautiful. As for elsewhere; my hearts torn between Granada and Santiago so far. Zaragoza is looking interesting also. Very little cash in Granada, but you can survive on very little.


----------



## ChocolateTeapot (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, I am due to go to Barcelona for 5 days next week, so I have been doing a bit of reading about it. To be honest, I wish I had never booked the break. By all accounts it seems to be absolutely teeming with thieves, possibly second only to Rome in this respect

Anyone been who can confirm this?


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 10, 2009)

It never used to be, then Madusa moved there and upped the crime rate 5 fold.


----------



## perplexis (Mar 10, 2009)

If you're worried about thieves exercise caution.
Avoid going to El Raval, which is the area west of The Ramblas. It's actually a rather interesting and recently much-cleaned-up if much-maligned area. And features some cool shops, graffiti and the awesome Modern Art Museum.
Avoid flashing wallets/bags/cameras around anywhere, and you should be fine.
I've seen one bag-snatching in the town, and I've been a lot.
Basically, don't get pissed up and wander down dark alleys in the Gothic quarter alone.
To be honest, last time I was there, the police presence round all the touristy areas had been increased enormously and it felt a little sanitised.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 10, 2009)

Been there several times - never seen anyone getting robbed. Always had a good time! Just keep your wallet close and be sensible.


----------



## T & P (Mar 10, 2009)

ChocolateTeapot said:


> Well, I am due to go to Barcelona for 5 days next week, so I have been doing a bit of reading about it. To be honest, I wish I had never booked the break. By all accounts it seems to be absolutely teeming with thieves, possibly second only to Rome in this respect
> 
> Anyone been who can confirm this?


 I've been to both Barcelona and Rome and must say had perfectly good, thief-free weekends.

I don't think the problem is anywhere near as bad as you think. London's probably less safe.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 10, 2009)

Its a big city of course theres going to be thieves/pick pockets etc.

Can't say i've ever felt intimidated there. Or Rome, or london or amsterdam or umm anywhere other big city except paris really and can't say i cared about that one either.

dave


----------



## ChocolateTeapot (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah, maybe I am just getting a bit paranoid after 2 hours of reading virtual tourist: the jist of it seemed to almost be "there's nothing you can do! you WILL be robbed! Even if you put all your money in a condom and swallow it, you will be sliced open whilst innocently watching a game of "find the pea""

I should have stuck to Centre Parcs...


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2009)

I got pickpocketed there but it didn't put me off - I love it!


----------



## perplexis (Mar 10, 2009)

Nah fuckl that, it's a great city to visit and you can have a very enjoyable robberyless time with minimal effort.
Don't leave your bags lying around, don't leave your wallet in your back pocket... it's all basic stuff. You're probably more likely to be mugged with violence or threats of violence in London than you are to be pickpocketed in Barca. (n.b. I have NO statistics to back this up at all).


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 10, 2009)

A friend and I went for a few days about three years ago and we had no problems, I can't remember ever reading that crime was a particular problem there in any of the books I looked at before we went and I've never heard anyone mention it before.

I'm sure you will be fine if you just keep a normal awareness.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2009)

don't leave your wallet in your front pocket either. Just keep it in your hand and punch anyone who comes near you.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 10, 2009)

ChocolateTeapot said:


> Yeah, maybe I am just getting a bit paranoid after 2 hours of reading virtual tourist: the jist of it seemed to almost be "there's nothing you can do! you WILL be robbed! Even if you put all your money in a condom and swallow it, you will be sliced open whilst innocently watching a game of "find the pea""
> 
> I should have stuck to Centre Parcs...



I've been wlaking around drunk, on my own on the phone probbaley with my wallet easily visible walking along the ramblas and not had a problem.

If you can deal with london, liverpool, brum, machester or whaveter then barca is no different.

If you get para whenever theres people around then you probabley should reconsider.


dave


----------



## Wolveryeti (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice city. Bit OTT with the monuments.

Keep an eye about you in Las Ramblas. It is the side streets that are the problem, not the main thoroughfare.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2009)

Wolveryeti said:


> Keep an eye about you in Las Ramblas. It is the side streets that are the problem, not the main thoroughfare.



I got done on the main thoroughfare


----------



## ChocolateTeapot (Mar 10, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I've been wlaking around drunk, on my own on the phone probbaley with my wallet easily visible walking along the ramblas and not had a problem.
> 
> If you can deal with london, liverpool, brum, machester or whaveter then barca is no different.
> 
> ...



Oh OK. I live in Edinburgh and don't particularly bother about theft / mugging and it's never really bothered me here and all the times I've been in London, it's never crossed my mind really (possibly because I was the one being regarded by others as potentially dodgy). Been to Hamburg, Munich and Berlin plenty times enough and never even seen an incident, never mind been involved in one.

Perhaps this website I was reading was being a bit hysterical wealthy gullible US tourist-based: I did read one comment where some guy said "DO NOT EVER STAY AT THIS HOTEL: the desk staff could not even recommend me a good tailor!" ) oh, the horror of _that..._


----------



## perplexis (Mar 10, 2009)

*I wholeheartedly endorse this strategem*



Orang Utan said:


> don't leave your wallet in your front pocket either. Just keep it in your hand and punch anyone who comes near you.


This is the best advice yet.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 10, 2009)

Stacks of threads *and even a sticky* in the Travel forum BTW.

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/search.php?searchid=9750049


----------



## ChocolateTeapot (Mar 10, 2009)

pogofish said:


> Stacks of threads in the Travel forum BTW.
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/search.php?searchid=9750049



Oops: apologies for the wrong forum thing: just never thought anyone ever read that one to any extent...will check there.


----------



## g force (Mar 10, 2009)

Avoid Las Ramblas and the beach-front promenade by Hotel Arts if your worried as they're the two main areas for pick pockets. The Gothic quarter can also see a lot of pick pockets as they can run down the alleys to get away. Best idea if you'r ereally worried is to take money out each night and leave cards etc at the hotel.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Mar 10, 2009)

Been there once.

Car broke down.

Rained.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> Been there once.
> 
> Car broke down.
> 
> Rained.





I ate olives, drank rioja and got chatted up by a Spanish bloke (though I think he was only using me to get to my younger, blonder friend ) while Mr. QofG's and his chums went off to see Depeche Mode play

The cathedral, with the geese in the courtyard, is beautiful as is the Sagrada Familia


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Mar 10, 2009)

They went to Barcelona to see Depeche Mode?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Mar 10, 2009)

Did they also go to Florence to see Human League?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> They went to Barcelona to see Depeche Mode?



Yes. Plus they saw them in London. Twice. 

This year - the "Tour of the Universe" - it's London so far and may also be Seville in July.


----------



## Private Storm (Mar 10, 2009)

We just ran a massive event there and crime was definitely down for the people attending. Previous years have been plagued, but this year had less reported muggings, thefts etc.

But as everyone has said, just avoid looking like a target, don't wander down dark back streets by yourself when pissed, all the normal things you'd normally do when in a big city. Oh, and remember to enjoy it, it's a great city.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 10, 2009)

ChocolateTeapot said:


> Well, I am due to go to Barcelona for 5 days next week, so I have been doing a bit of reading about it. To be honest, I wish I had never booked the break. By all accounts it seems to be absolutely teeming with thieves, possibly second only to Rome in this respect
> 
> Anyone been who can confirm this?





Fishing perhaps?

It's one of the best cities in the world.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 10, 2009)

perplexis said:


> If you're worried about thieves exercise caution.
> Avoid going to El Raval, which is the area west of The Ramblas. It's actually a rather interesting and recently much-cleaned-up if much-maligned area. And features some cool shops, graffiti and the awesome Modern Art Museum.
> Avoid flashing wallets/bags/cameras around anywhere, and you should be fine.
> I've seen one bag-snatching in the town, and I've been a lot.
> ...


i took the missus a-wandering down el raval in the small wee hours of the morning on a couple of occasions when we were there, it was certainly a very entertaining place but she was keen for us to make haste out of there.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Mar 10, 2009)

Spandau Ballet in Venice?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 10, 2009)

I went to a club in the raval.  Was wicked, got some very good pills for peanuts within about 10 seconds of getting in to the club, and had a very good night indeed


----------



## perplexis (Mar 10, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i took the missus a-wandering down el raval in the small wee hours of the morning on a couple of occasions when we were there, it was certainly a very entertaining place but she was keen for us to make haste out of there.


Yeah, it can be a bit grim, and the louche characters hanging out don't always inspire confidence. Nor does the all-too-obvious prostitution, really. Thing  is it is an interesting part of town, just best kept for the afternoons or for when you really know your way around and feel confident.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> Spandau Ballet in Venice?



Don't tempt him


----------



## Geri (Mar 10, 2009)

I got my purse snatched out of my hand on Via Laetana, which is a main street that runs parralel to Las Ramblas - then they legged it down some side street and I lost them. 

Another time a woman bumped into me outside the cathedral, and when I looked down she had managed to unzip the front pocket of my bag. Luckily there wasn't anything in it.

It hasn't put me off going there again.

Have a great time


----------



## Wolveryeti (Mar 10, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I got done on the main thoroughfare



Fair point. All of Las Ramblas is a bit dodge. But from my own experience, I felt much more comfortable on the main bit. I am also recounting what the youth hostels told me, I guess.


----------



## t0bytoo (Mar 10, 2009)

I lived in barcelona for a few years, and never got anywhere near being robbed. I did hear plenty of stories, though, all from tourists.

Just carry the bare minimum with you and, er, don't walk around like a tourist and you'll be fine.


----------



## Geri (Mar 10, 2009)

t0bytoo said:


> Just carry the bare minimum with you and, er, don't walk around like a tourist and you'll be fine.



How can you not look like a tourist though? People only have to look at me to know I am English.


----------



## Madusa (Mar 10, 2009)

ChocolateTeapot said:


> Yeah, maybe I am just getting a bit paranoid after 2 hours of reading virtual tourist: the jist of it seemed to almost be "there's nothing you can do! you WILL be robbed! Even if you put all your money in a condom and swallow it, you will be sliced open whilst innocently watching a game of "find the pea""
> 
> I should have stuck to Centre Parcs...



Just keep your wits about you and know where your valuables are at all times and you'll be fine. Tbh, El Raval and Ramblas are the worst areas for this so be wary of people 'invading your personal space' as they're most likely trying to pick pocket you. 

I've lived here for just under a year and walk about at 3am and stuff and feel safer here than in the UK. The scare stories on virtual tourists arent a representation on how it really is at all.


----------



## Madusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Geri said:


> How can you not look like a tourist though? People only have to look at me to know I am English.



I think he means carrying a massive expensive camera round your neck and wearing shorts when it's still a bit nippy out. 

Just try and blend in and walk with some kind of purpose even if you are lost as fuck if in an area that intimidates. It's basic common sense/street smarts more than anything!


----------



## Wolveryeti (Mar 10, 2009)

And be wary of over friendly people who come up to you for no reason and strike up a conversation. When I was in Argentina 'Where are you from' was usually, but not always a typical prelude to some kind of money extracting activity. The friendliness of people in latino countries is a breath of fresh air coming from London, but they are good at turning on the charm, and not all of it is sincere.

God, I sound like such a cynic


----------



## Madusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Wolveryeti said:


> And be wary of over friendly people who come up to you for no reason and strike up a conversation. When I was in Argentina 'Where are you from' was usually, but not always a typical prelude to some kind of money extracting activity. The friendliness of people in latino countries is a breath of fresh air coming from London, but they are good at turning on the charm, and not all of it is sincere.
> 
> God, I sound like such a cynic



lol, where did you hang out?? I get the friendliness of the South Americans and the whole ''where are you from?'' spiel but they never try to extract cash...maybe cos I just look broke!


----------



## subversplat (Mar 10, 2009)

It's all about seizing the moment:

Buy a top notch new camera and laptop (to catch the beauty of Spain and edit the photos, yadda yadda) *leave them at home* then get bag-rustled and claim on the travel insurance


----------



## Wolveryeti (Mar 10, 2009)

Madusa said:


> lol, where did you hang out?? I get the friendliness of the South Americans and the whole ''where are you from?'' spiel but they never try to extract cash...maybe cos I just look broke!



Yeah. A bit strong. I guess I mean just in the street. I am bitter 'cos I got ripped off twice after having let my guard down- the second time resulting in the loss of photos from nearly my whole trip.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 10, 2009)

ChocolateTeapot said:


> Well, I am due to go to Barcelona for 5 days next week, so I have been doing a bit of reading about it. To be honest, I wish I had never booked the break. By all accounts it seems to be absolutely teeming with thieves, possibly second only to Rome in this respect
> 
> Anyone been who can confirm this?



There are thieves yeah, but only if you look like a tourist and act like a twat.

My family have had a house near barcelona for 21 yrs, and yes my dads freind had his wallet stolen once, while he was sitting having a drink outside a bar, he left it on the table.

Basically keep small notes and coins in your pocket, keep large amounts of money and cards in a safe wallet (one of the belt ones)..... Stay away from Placa Real at night, and be careful in the Barri gotic at night......

Generally barcelona is a beautiful city with lovely people, it is without a doubt my favourite city ive ever been to (and ive been to quite a few)....

Make sure you go to Sagrada familia, barri gotic, barcelonetta, parc guell and can cullurettes (oldest restaurant in barcelona...... u cant book, you have to queue for when it opens).


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 10, 2009)

I used to love it, now I fucking hate the overpriced, false fucking playground of a city with all it's fucking rules and crap 

I was talking to a couple in Barcelona last week who were 'jokingly' writing a book entitled 100 ways to get robbed in Barcelona. Just be on guard for distraction tatics. People asking if you speak English and for directions. Guys playing imaginary football with no ball. Someone trying to help clean the pigeon shit (paint) of your jacket - just 3 current favourites.

I got my bag stolen from under my feet. I don't look like a tourist. I don't look like anyone with money.

The most notorious area is the paseo from Arc de Triumf towards the park. On Sundays it's packed and thieves flock there.

My favourite area (the only bit of Barcelona I still enjoy) is Sant Pere. Possibly considered the worst central area by many.

I have to go back there next year. I'll probably stay in Sitges and get the train in. Hope you enjoy yourself. Sure you will if you just want to play, but it's far from a workable/liveable city IMO.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 10, 2009)

Spent a thoroughly enjoyable 4-5 days there a couple of years ago.

Now I am not one of life's natural travellers. I REALLY don't speak any language and, as such, rarely feel comfortable on a non-English speaking country.

However.

I felt happier, safer and was prepared to travel on my own in Barcelona.

FAR FAR FAR Happier than if I'd been in London FFS.

Would go back there in a heart beat.

Driving in Barcelona . . . well, it's not as bad as some places.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Mar 10, 2009)

Like Zaragoza, for instance, which on Saturday night resembles a videogame


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Mar 10, 2009)

ChocolateTeapot said:


> Yeah, maybe I am just getting a bit paranoid after 2 hours of reading virtual tourist: the jist of it seemed to almost be "there's nothing you can do! you WILL be robbed! Even if you put all your money in a condom and swallow it, you will be sliced open whilst innocently watching a game of "find the pea""
> 
> I should have stuck to Centre Parcs...



I went there last year and yes we saw a bag thief- getting nicked
I felt really pretty safe, just be careful like you would in london or any other big city.
Dont eat on La rambala- the cafe owners will rob you blind! 40 euros for 4 sarnies and a slice of pizza and 4 drinks!


----------



## Madusa (Mar 10, 2009)

If you feel like trying a lush all you can eat chinese buffet while you're in town, Chocolate Teapot drop me a pm and I can recommend a real treat! 

Details in this thread somewhere http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=282514&page=3


----------



## sim667 (Mar 10, 2009)

Seriousy as far as food goes go to can currelletes, its about £8 per head for a 3 course meal inc bread and wine iirc....

its the oldest restaurant in barcelona and still has the original tiles from the 1600's....... breakfast in the indoor market is always a good cheap, and authentic way to go too..... about £3 for a big slice of spanish omelette and coffee....


----------



## mrkikiet (Mar 10, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> Like Zaragoza, for instance, which on Saturday night resembles a videogame


eh? the drunken youths going from bar to bar?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 10, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> Like Zaragoza, for instance, which on Saturday night resembles a videogame



It's a provincial city - teenagers do their Saturday night there, but it's far more real than Barcelona. Teenagers without cash are no longer allowed to do their Saturday night there. It's all been reserved for cashed up tourists from elsewhere.


----------



## mrkikiet (Mar 10, 2009)

Botellon


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Mar 10, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> eh? the drunken youths going from bar to bar?



No, the drivers going from lane to lane.


----------



## mrkikiet (Mar 10, 2009)

that happened pretty much all day every day when i was there.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah but on a Saturday night it's faster.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 10, 2009)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> Dont eat on La rambala- the cafe owners will rob you blind! 40 euros for 4 sarnies and a slice of pizza and 4 drinks!



This is definitely true. I was asked in one place if I wanted a big beer or a small one. I asked for a big one, expecting a pint or similar, and got one with about 3 pints in it that cost over a tenner.


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 10, 2009)

ChocolateTeapot said:


> Well, I am due to go to Barcelona for 5 days next week, so I have been doing a bit of reading about it. To be honest, I wish I had never booked the break. By all accounts it seems to be absolutely teeming with thieves, possibly second only to Rome in this respect
> 
> Anyone been who can confirm this?



I've been 3 times and it's been fine.  Just keep your wits about you, like you would in any city.


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 10, 2009)

Geri said:


> How can you not look like a tourist though? People only have to look at me to know I am English.



stop wearing that union jack dress


----------



## Geri (Mar 10, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> stop wearing that union jack dress



Dammit, I should have guessed that would give it away!


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 3, 2009)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Barcelona was good, but the whole tourist thing at the ramblas was awful and the service by some there was nothing but fucking rude- i spoke broken spanish to them with a smile and they just avoided eye contact and frowned-





That's like you serving some Spanish people in a cafe and them placing their orders in Gaelic. Well, not quite as a lot of Catalans can speak Spanish but they do expect you to communicate in their language, if you're going to attempt it.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jun 4, 2009)

Citizen66 said:


> That's like you serving some Spanish people in a cafe and them placing their orders in Gaelic.



No it isn't.


----------



## dwenfish (Jun 4, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> No it isn't.



Quite.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 14, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> No it isn't.



Why isn't it? Catalan and Spanish are two different languages, no?


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 14, 2009)

Everyone in Barcelona can speak Castilian.  I sometimes couldn't work out whether people replied to my holiday Spanish in Castilian or Catalan though.  More to do with me than them though!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 19, 2009)

It is fookin shyte here.

Cash gobbling city full of scarecrow people.

Only one sensible thing to do. Get drunk, buy a new Pringle diamond sweater and take the first available train west.

I know of just one good pitch where the police only patrol Twice a day (it is illegal to be an artist in Barcelona - not joking. You can pretend to be an artist, but if you really are an artist you are an outlaw) safe for Four hours. Hopefully collect enough dosh to get the fuck out.

Off to a town close by to visit my most beautiful friend


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 10, 2009)

Fucking shyte here. I'm getting a train out for a day, or Two.

But, anyone who still feels the need to visit the place, and wants budget accommodation... €15/night with free meal at local bar (conditions apply) and free breakfast and free internet...

http://www.smhostel.net/

I have a whole dorm all to myself again


----------



## Riff (Apr 6, 2010)

Has anyone been more recently than December, and is it still pap?

I'm going for the weekend at the end of this month.  I went in July 2005 and enjoyed it then (did Nou Camp, Gaudi House and stayed at a place in the Placa Reial) but are things really that rubbish now?

Does anyone have any contemporary recommendations on where to eat and drink without getting ripped-off or getting food poisoning?  I'm staying just off Las Ramblas again.


----------



## mincepie (Apr 6, 2010)

Barcelona - been - was ok - I'd say you get out what out what you put in -  eg ramblas being no 1 tourist area - dire dire food and  overpriced tat. Suprised to find it full of loads of cute faced and very persuasive black prostitutes at night.  (No I didn't)

Not that you go on holiday to see trains as such - but wow - the underground system - very impressive - matrix signs at stations say train  arrival times to the second, full A/C etc, new ish trains, massive massive platforms at some stations.....


----------



## teccuk (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah i'm sure Barcalona ain't all it looks like to the casual tourist, but where the fuck is? You'll get told to pour beer away in most British City Centres, beer in most places is overpriced and shit. I go to Barca to look, there's some awesome stuff there, it's a very beautiful city. Where there's lot's of visitors, there's money and then all the rest goes to hell and the persuasive prostitutes move in. 

Yeah i love the awesome metro too!


----------



## hipipol (Nov 11, 2010)

Prefer Valencia or Madrid

Valencia is however headed down the Barca route - despite the fact the Valencianos say the despise the crap city to the north


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 13, 2010)

Many reasons why I don't like this city, but mainly it's the fact there are loads of police doing all the wrong stuff. Twice I've been robbed here with no, or very little interest from police. Then some guy who really just needs a friendly word gets this...


----------



## Riklet (Apr 21, 2011)

Lol at "blackpool in the sun".  It so fucking isn't! 

I think I had one of my best holidays ever in Barca, went for Sonar last year n hit a load of clubs, had 10 people staying in an apparent for 2, did our own cooking and bought disturbingly cheap sangria and hash instead.... then when most of our group left, the remaining few of us went and slept in parc Montjuic in the woods in hammocks (amazing view of the city n the sea when you wake up, pretty hard to beat), went to free parties, ate couscous out of plastic bags, went swimming and watched people going batshit insane for san juan, chucking fireworks absolutely fucking everywhere..... plus went to the usual sight seeing places (Picasso museum was a bit disappointing tho) and dodged the "cerveza beer cerveza beer sexy beer smoke smoke hashish?!" Pakistani mafia crewdem....

..Making a bit of an effort to use Catalan led to good tings.  Getting out of Barca led to even more good tings -- no one asked us for train tickets most of the time, as they are too proud to speak broken Spanish with foreigners and maybe didn't speak much English, so once out in Gerona going to Figuerez and other places was pretty much free, and there's so much to see.  

Getting the train out to near the French border on the coast was ace, there's lovely little cove beaches there, at either Colera/Portbou, nice swimming in the sea out that way and not totally rammed either, plus you can bunk the fare if lucky.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 21, 2011)

Riklet said:


> Lol at "blackpool in the sun".  It so fucking isn't!
> 
> I think I had one of my best holidays ever in Barca, went for Sonar last year n hit a load of clubs, had 10 people staying in an apparent for 2, did our own cooking and bought disturbingly cheap sangria and hash instead.... then when most of our group left, the remaining few of us went and slept in parc Montjuic in the woods in hammocks (amazing view of the city n the sea when you wake up, pretty hard to beat), went to free parties, ate couscous out of plastic bags, went swimming and watched people going batshit insane for san juan, chucking fireworks absolutely fucking everywhere..... plus went to the usual sight seeing places (Picasso museum was a bit disappointing tho) and dodged the "cerveza beer cerveza beer sexy beer smoke smoke hashish?!" Pakistani mafia crewdem....
> 
> ...


 
Let me know if u go up figueres way again dude, got a 5 bedroom family gaff up there which is empty half the year.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm going to highly recommend HelloBCN hostal/hotel. Cool bunch of people. Friendly and professional. Beds in dorms from €12/night including breakfast. Twin rooms available from €30. 5 minute walk from touristville central, but surrounded by cheap shops. Good guides for bike tours by day, free clubs by night - the staff know what's going on. In summer, you may get lucky and enjoy nightime fun in the olympic swimming pool!!!

I think the crime rate of bag snatching where I am currently working has dropped 100%. I know all of them, and they know me. The police seem to appreciate this and leave me alone! Hopefully?

HelloBCN.

€12 with breakfast. Clean, comfortable, friendly, good information etc etc etc. It is a bargain.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 3, 2011)

Took a stroll around Sant Antoni this morning. They are restoring the magnificent market. It is going to transform the area and be a stunning place when finished. Potentially, Barcelona's new up & coming cool area. The market is (or, will be) a very beautiful barrio centre piece. Worth the 30 minute walk from touristland.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 2, 2012)

A final word on thieves and bag snatchers from me.

Given all the time I spend on the streets of cities sketching and painting, I get to see lots. Very quickly recognise the thieves. I can tell you for fact that in Barcelona their are just 12 guys 'working' the park by the zoo, paseo Triumfo, bus station and other local spots. Just 12 guys. On 3 occasions I helped hold bag snatchers me and my super heroin Rollerblading Suzi caught with the help of others. We held them until the police arrived - don't fucking mess with the artist and rollerblader!

The very next day the same guys are back to 'work' in the same place at the time in their brand new designer gear. What gives?

What gives is that anyone caught stealing goods to the value of less than €300 is not prosecuted. Just a simple form filling procedure and off you go. This applies to shop lifting also. Hence the guys are always dressed in the latest designer gear. I know who they are, the police know who they are, yet they are allowed to continue day to day. Robbing from tourists and giving Barcelona one of the worst street crime reputations in the world. Just 12 guys. Is this police protecting their own jobs?

How to spot a bag snatcher in Barcelona. They are all Moroccan. Claim they're Alerian. They wear designer clothes, sunglasses and Nike, or Puma trainers (fast for running). Brand new designer trainers are the give away. Often working in Twos, or Threes - one will distract you and others around you whilst the snatcher/runner makes off with your bag. "Do you speak English" is the most common distraction. Another recent one is they ask you to take their photo with their camera. Very cleverly gaining your trust by apparently trusting you with their camera. Put your bag down beside. Take photo. Bag is gone!

It's a shame because this problem could be dealt with very quickly and efficiently. It spoils many peoples Barcelona experience.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 22, 2012)

reckon it is ok and doable to turn up with no accommodation sometime in april and find somewhere reasonable for reasonable price?
ta


----------



## Riklet (Mar 2, 2012)

ddraig said:


> reckon it is ok and doable to turn up with no accommodation sometime in april and find somewhere reasonable for reasonable price?
> ta


 
Easter week or otherwise? Tbh I would say you'll probably be fine either way, it's a big city you will find somewhere to stay SOMEWHERE, however might be worth cruising for an hour and finding recommended places online, and doing an email reservation for a night or two at least, you'd probably get better prices? If you have lots of stuff and/or your flight gets in vaguely late, it's nice knowing where you want to go, plus it'll be easier to get public transport (which is v. good in Barca) to a known address, saving you money. 

The wikitravel guide might be worth a look...


----------



## ddraig (Mar 2, 2012)

cheers
will have a look
think we have somewhere booked now


----------



## spankster1 (Mar 28, 2012)

For a tour of the city with a difference I would highly recommend http://www.gocartours.es/
I had so much fun with my brother when I went. Enjoy


----------



## sim667 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dont think ive ever contributed to this thread (although I cant see the last page as its blocked at work).

I know barcelona very very well, my recomendations would be:

Stay here:
http://www.eljardi-barcelona.com/

Eat here:
http://www.culleretes.com/ - Oldest restaurant in barcelona still open (1768), still original interior tiling, menu del dia is good and cheap, you cant book, you have to turn up at opening and queue.

Watchout for pickpockets, and the people trying to sell you things at cafe will knick stuff if they get an oppurunity. Only drink in the placa real at night in big groups, (personally I wouldnt at all). The clubs down the back alleys that try and entice you in, dont go in, they will lock you in until you've spent a certain amount of money (had to basically fight my way out out of one once, we won be sheer numbers of us).

Dont forget about the foundacio miro, it gets overlooked a lot because of the because of the picasso, dali and gaudi museums. Climbing up the towers in the sagrada familia can be sketchy as fuck when its busy.


----------



## Riklet (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm going to Barcelona on Thursday for a few days, will be at SONAR for one night which should be good.  

Accom has been sorted, staying at a place some friends are renting, so that's not an issue.

I haven't been since 2010 so was just wondering about recent changes and things to be aware of, watch out for etc.  Any really decent things opened recently? Anything I probably wouldn't have seen before (most of it, probs!).  

For the club nights I reckon I need to look on resident advisor n work out what's happening, been a bit crap with getting that sorted!


----------



## Shirl (Oct 18, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Dont think ive ever contributed to this thread (although I cant see the last page as its blocked at work).
> 
> I know barcelona very very well, my recomendations would be:
> 
> ...


I've been to Barcelona a lot over the years and on our last visit, about 4 years ago we stayed at El Jardi. We saw it on one of our early visits Barcelona but never managed to get in there until that last time. It was as good as I expected with a balcony overlooking the square.

I m going to try to check out Culleretes on our next visit in a couple of weeks


----------



## sim667 (Oct 19, 2012)

Shirl said:


> I've been to Barcelona a lot over the years and on our last visit, about 4 years ago we stayed at El Jardi. We saw it on one of our early visits Barcelona but never managed to get in there until that last time. It was as good as I expected with a balcony overlooking the square.


 
Basic, but nice clean and central. My mum learnt the hard way not to leave windows ajar there though, she woke up one morning and her handbag was gone


----------



## Shirl (Oct 19, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Basic, but nice clean and central. My mum learnt the hard way not to leave windows ajar there though, she woke up one morning and her handbag was gone


 
It's a pity about all the theft there but I guess it's the same in lots of cities.   I like the little square, Sant Josep Oriol. We ended up staying in two different rooms on different nights. That was because my old man is rubbish at dates when it comes to bookings. I usually do it but trusted him that time, never again


----------



## sim667 (Oct 19, 2012)

It was booked out once, so I managed get a cheap deal in a 3* opposite the cathedral near the architectural college...... when i got there they'd overbooked so upgraded us free to a 5* just round the corner.... it was awesome


----------



## Shirl (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm in the airport and its gone very different from how it used to be. Nearly all the shops are empty. It's like everyone's shut up shop and moved out. There used to be a nice but stupidly expensive bar here too and thats gone as well. Anyone know what's happened here?


----------



## Shirl (Nov 5, 2012)

Shirl said:


> I'm in the airport and its gone very different from how it used to be. Nearly all the shops are empty. It's like everyone's shut up shop and moved out. There used to be a nice but stupidly expensive bar here too and thats gone as well. Anyone know what's happened here?


 
Just done a search now I'm back home and it seems it all happening in Terminal 1 now.


----------



## davesgcr (Nov 23, 2012)

3 Euro for a small beer on the beach .... 

Done there I was yesterday evening. Just passing through.


----------



## Riklet (Dec 6, 2012)

Shirl said:


> I'm in the airport and its gone very different from how it used to be. Nearly all the shops are empty. It's like everyone's shut up shop and moved out. There used to be a nice but stupidly expensive bar here too and thats gone as well. Anyone know what's happened here?


 
la crisis, innit.


----------



## cemertyone (Mar 6, 2013)

Any urbanites currently living in barcelona at the minute?..
I`m thinking of moving there in two months (for about a year)..
and wanted to pick your brains over a few things....


----------



## Favelado (Mar 6, 2013)

cemertyone said:


> Any urbanites currently living in barcelona at the minute?..
> I`m thinking of moving there in two months (for about a year)..
> and wanted to pick your brains over a few things....


 
I lived there for 18 months in 2006 and 2007. I live in Madrid now but I can still help you I reckon.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 6, 2013)

I have good mates who've been living there for years. I can ask on your behalf if you want.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 6, 2013)

go somewhere else, Barcelona's shite


----------



## Favelado (Mar 6, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> go somewhere else, Barcelona's shite


 
It's not shite but it is giantly overrated isn't it? When I used to tell people I lived in Barcelona, people back home would say "Oh, that's so cool". Now I live in Madrid, I never get that reaction but it's loads more fun here! The beach in Barcelona is shite and the city is such a theme park that it gets ruined for you sometimes. For example, The Ramblas is a horrible place to be anytime from March to September because it's full of puking Brits acting like wankers. Lovely on the rare occasions when it's just residents though.

I'm happier here. At least I get a free tapita with my drink!

Barna is better if you want to go to gigs actually. Lots of bands head there and don't make it to the capital. Some areas of the city are nice too. Gracia is a nice place to live because you can get to town quickly, there's loads to do, it's pretty and it's not overrun with tourists. Living around Fontana, Lesseps or Vallcarca stations would be good.

Anyway, ask specific questions and I can help more.


----------



## Firky (Mar 6, 2013)

Barcelona is ace if you'e into music and late nights. 

Public transport is ace too.


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 6, 2013)

Looking for organic foodshops you said?  Why, try beOrganic in Calle Flor de Lliri 4.


... owned by my friend


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 6, 2013)

My mate lived there for a few years; found some of the Catalans to be a bit racist. I enjoyed it when I visited. Loved the frequency of decent delis.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 6, 2013)

Favelado said:


> It's not shite but it is giantly overrated isn't it? When I used to tell people I lived in Barcelona, people back home would say "Oh, that's so cool". Now I live in Madrid, I never get that reaction but it's loads more fun here! The beach in Barcelona is shite and the city is such a theme park that it gets ruined for you sometimes. For example, The Ramblas is a horrible place to be anytime from March to September because it's full of puking Brits acting like wankers. Lovely on the rare occasions when it's just residents though.
> 
> I'm happier here. At least I get a free tapita with my drink!
> 
> ...


 
Met a few nice ones, but I generally found Catalan culture _very_ unwelcoming to outsiders. Oh, and yeah, no tapa with your drinks the fucking tacaños... it's alright when you visit, because the city's got plenty to visit and the nightlife is pretty spectacular if you're into that sort of thing, but living there? Fuck that.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 6, 2013)

I can tolerate Barcelona for a couple of days. Good friends living there and close by is my only good reason to visit. For much of the reasons already stated, but mostly because it is so up its own arse you wouldn't believe it.

The city operates for tourists only. You have to live in the suburbs to find any reality, or take a cheap train to an outlying town. Vilanova is a nice little town with good public transport at good prices for example.

The police are twats. The worst in all of Spain IME. But, above all, the biggest spoil are the thieves a city like Barcelona attracts. They are allowed to operate with virtually no comeback whilst the police concentrate on killing the once vibrant spirit of the city.

I can't think of a worse place to live in Spain.

Madrid is fabulous and still very affordable. Leon is a very special city, but cold in winter. Granada (as most here will know) is a city I love - nowhere else I would sooner be.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 6, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> Met a few nice ones, but I generally found Catalan culture _very_ unwelcoming to outsiders. Oh, and yeah, no tapa with your drinks the fucking tacaños... it's alright when you visit, because the city's got plenty to visit and the nightlife is pretty spectacular if you're into that sort of thing, but living there? Fuck that.


 
Live foreign music and festivals are better in Barcelona but for being out and about drinking with friends it's trounced by Madrid. Everything closes so early on weeknights in Barcelona. It's worth re-iterating the following though. Despite the fact we don't like it (and we all believe we're right) most Brits love spending a bit of time there and have a great experience. August is a good month in Barcelona too. Madrid evacuates to the coasts and the city becomes semi-deserted. Barcelona has the festival in Gracia and more of an upbeat feel.

Catalans are generally less friendly than other places but to be honest it's only some parts of Andalusia where people are really reliably "open" with you in Spain. Madrid is warmer than Barcelona but it's not Rio either.

If the poster just needs a list of trendy bars and nice restaurants I can cut and paste the one my Catalana friend sent to me last year. It's served a lot of my mates well and is _molt _authentic.


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 7, 2013)

I've always found Spain to be a thoroughly dreadful place, and would recommend France instead.


----------



## Riklet (Mar 7, 2013)

come to andalucia instead 

cheaper.  better weather.  more gramatically correct spanish (once you get the hang of the accent).  no sulky catalans. great food and history... plenty to visit most parts.

I do like Barcelona though, and it really is a cool city with lots going on and plenty of good stuff about the place, but def visit properly before you decide.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 7, 2013)

Riklet said:


> come to andalucia instead
> 
> cheaper. better weather. more gramatically correct spanish (once you get the hang of the accent). no sulky catalans. great food and history... plenty to visit most parts.
> 
> I do like Barcelona though, and it really is a cool city with lots going on and plenty of good stuff about the place, but def visit properly before you decide.


 
No big cities in Andalucía though. What are you on about in terms of grammatically correct Spanish as well? Catalans in Barcelona speak Spanish in an accent you can understand and with no grammatical problems. Obviously, Catalan itself is a different thing.


----------



## Riklet (Mar 7, 2013)

Favelado said:


> No big cities in Andalucía though. What are you on about in terms of grammatically correct Spanish as well? Catalans in Barcelona speak Spanish in an accent you can understand and with no grammatical problems. Obviously, Catalan itself is a different thing.


 
ok no leísmo, i'm sure you're right, but (not knocking catalan) you may get chucked into the linguistical muddle of 2 languages going on side by side and the confusions with that.  ...or would you rate barcelona as a great place to learn spanish?

the big cities thing is definitely true.  i am already a bit bored of the biggest one! hmmm...


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 7, 2013)

The food was shit.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 7, 2013)

Riklet said:


> ok no leísmo, i'm sure you're right, but (not knocking catalan) you may get chucked into the linguistical muddle of 2 languages going on side by side and the confusions with that. ...or would you rate barcelona as a great place to learn spanish?
> 
> the big cities thing is definitely true. i am already a bit bored of the biggest one! hmmm...


 
Leísmo is worse here in Madrid than anywhere I think. Your Spanish will come out fine if you live in Barcelona - you won't end up speaking a jumble of Catalan and Spanish. it's not the best place to learn for other reasons. It's not as satisfying learning it there because often people are speaking Catalan around you so you're not getting the full benefit of the effort you're putting in. It can be confusing when you have flatmates who are constantly switching between the two languages, or one speaks in Spanish and the other replies in Catalan etc. Again, that won't affect the way you talk it too much, it's just frustrating and could slow your learning down. There's a fairly even 50%/50% split between Catalan and Spanish in Barcelona. Once you get out to places like Manresa it's about 90%/10% in favour of Catalan.

The only confusion living in Barcelona caused me when I moved to Madrid was pretty low-level. Peluquería is perruqueria in Catalan and I didn't know which was which. I didn't know that a smallish bottle of beer was called a tercio in Madrid instead of a mediana and every time I left a shop or bar I habitually said "Adeu!" instead of "´¡Hasta Luego!" for the first couple of months, which made the staff wonder why the fuck the guiri was speaking to them in Catalan in the heart of Castilla.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh! Also a good one for you because of where you live.

A ham and cheese toastie, _un mixto_, is called "un bikini" in Barcelona. So imagine if you're an unwitting Brit who lives in Barcelona but goes for a quick holiday to Malaga.

I walked into a beachfront bar and said "Un bikini por favor". Obviously, in Malaga they didn't know I was ordering a toastie and thought I was genuinely trying to order a women's swimsuit.


----------



## Firky (Mar 7, 2013)

I bet there's Spanish people reading this thread, rolling their eyes and thinking, 'fuck off, brit'


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 7, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I can tolerate Barcelona for a couple of days. Good friends living there and close by is my only good reason to visit. For much of the reasons already stated, but mostly because it is so up its own arse you wouldn't believe it.
> 
> The city operates for tourists only. You have to live in the suburbs to find any reality, or take a cheap train to an outlying town. Vilanova is a nice little town with good public transport at good prices for example.
> 
> ...


 
This is a  bit of a derail, but I've always wanted to visit Valencia: have you been there, and what's it like?


----------



## Winter (Mar 7, 2013)

Valencia is great.   If I had oodles of dosh, I'd buy a property to live in there.  So far a proper Spanish city without the hordes of tourists.  And some stunning architecture, old and new.  But don't tell anyone!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 7, 2013)

Winter said:


> Valencia is great. If I had oodles of dosh, I'd buy a property to live in there. So far a proper Spanish city without the hordes of tourists. And some stunning architecture, old and new. But don't tell anyone!


 
Your secret is safe with me.


----------



## Winter (Mar 7, 2013)

I have an apartment in Spain a bit further down the coast and in the next couple of years I would like to sell that and buy somewhere on the outskirts of Valencia, with a little bit of land and an olive tree, an orange tree, a lemon tree and a lime tree and a tiny pool.  Then I shall be truly happy!


----------



## Winter (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry, this is a bit off topic.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 7, 2013)

My parents live nearby and I know barcelona pretty well.....

I'd love to live there at some point.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 7, 2013)

Come to Andalucia. I moved to Ecija(about half way between Cordova and Sevilla) late last year and, so far, am loving it. The police seem friendly and helpful. the food is good, and the weather is usually good. In six months we've made more friends, and have a better social life than in the six years we lived in Portugal, which I love.

Galiza is great too, but the weather is a bit too rainy and cold for my taste. Again, fantastic food and some beautiful places to visit. the people are friendly, I even saw Stanley there once, although I didn't know who he was at the time.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 7, 2013)

firky said:


> I bet there's Spanish people reading this thread, rolling their eyes and thinking, 'fuck off, brit'



Because the Spanish are famous for leaping to the defence of Catalans and vice versa.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 7, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> This is a bit of a derail, but I've always wanted to visit Valencia: have you been there, and what's it like?


 
Valencia has the same policing attitude as Barcelona. I can't get permission to work there and some police see artists as illegal street vendors/beggars. They cracked down on a very lively squat culture a few years ago and tried to 'clean the streets' of unwanted riffraff. However, these days they allow pretty much anything after 9pm which makes for a fun, vibrant nighttime atmosphere. It is also the most brightly lit city in Spain - very brightly lit.

It is known as 'little Barcelona' because it has some similar architecture and a beach away from the city centre. Squat living remains popular a short distance out of town, you will still see many 'unwanted' around. The beach is much better than Barceloneta in Barcelona.

Generally, it has a more sophisticated vibe to it than Barcelona. Less street crime, but it still exists. The historic centre is beautiful. Fabulous river side walks. Plenty of high and low culture. Nice big, traditional market hall full of fresh local produce. 

A certain British politician once described it as Europe's most corrupt city. I tend to agree. 

I spent 3 weeks there a few years ago and return occasionally. Much prefer it to Barcelona, but still isn't a patch on Granada and Andalucia. A very different Spain - my preference is for the rough edges of Andalucia rather than the over polished high culture.


----------



## cemertyone (Mar 7, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> go somewhere else, Barcelona's shite


 
Yeah the more people i talk to the more of them tell me to stay away from Barcelona..
I`ve been there a few times and liked it..and ive visted Saville  (which i loved)...
Ive had enough of Belfast..its cold wet and always dark...
Ive got quite a bit of money coming to me (lucky me i guess) and i just wanted to go away and live in spain for a year and see how things go..i wont have to work or anything.just hang out and see where it all goes...
so im going spend some time checking out whats what before i make any decesion....


----------



## Shirl (Mar 7, 2013)

I've only been to Barcelona as a tourist but I've been at least 10 times now and love it more and more every time I go.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 7, 2013)

cemertyone said:


> Yeah the more people i talk to the more of them tell me to stay away from Barcelona..
> I`ve been there a few times and liked it..and ive visted Saville (which i loved)...
> Ive had enough of Belfast..its cold wet and always dark...
> Ive got quite a bit of money coming to me (lucky me i guess) and i just wanted to go away and live in spain for a year and see how things go..i wont have to work or anything.just hang out and see where it all goes...
> so im going spend some time checking out whats what before i make any decesion....


As you know theres a big spanish crew in Belfast... drink around Kellys Cellars and there's often nights in west belfast? been to some gooduns at conway mill...
I would say they would keep you right too?


----------



## cemertyone (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah im thinking more like going some where like Andulica way...
Get a wee place to myself...read all the books ive always said i would one day
drink cheap wine..bit of puff and write some poetry..(that last bit was a lie...)
and the rents in the Bar area seem quite expensive...
thanks for all the advice folks....
if i manage to get a wee cottage in the countryside or near the sea...
i will extend an invite to urabanites to come by and drink some wine...
stay for a few days rent free rather than pay hotel/hostel fees...


----------



## Favelado (Mar 7, 2013)

cemertyone said:


> Yeah im thinking more like going some where like Andulica way...
> Get a wee place to myself...read all the books ive always said i would one day
> drink cheap wine..bit of puff and write some poetry..(that last bit was a lie...)
> and the rents in the Bar area seem quite expensive...
> ...


 
Lots of people seem to love Cadiz. You could think about checking that out.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 7, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Lots of people seem to love Cadiz. You could think about checking that out.


 
Cadiz and Tarifa are great if you like hippy beach bums, wind and surfing. You really need to love wind.

As an introduction to Spain I would recommend Madrid. Learn the language and make contacts there before exploring other areas. It is a very diverse country.


----------



## Riklet (Mar 9, 2013)

Sounds like you want to rent somewhere in Andalucia near the sea tbh! Good shout on Cadiz or its province, Huelva worth a look too (not the city, the province).  Another option might be over in Almeria on the coast there, or there's some really lovely places in Malaga province, especially if you want good access to both mountains and sea within a couple of hours.

Living in Barcelona or Madrid will rinse your money faster, but then it does depend what you want. If it's music, theatre, art and lots of STUFF going on then a big city would be worth it. If you just want to chill, read and eat good food like you suggest, i'd head south...

I'd avoid Tarifa personally, unless you really love windsurfing, as well... it's too windy and bleh. Cadiz is a much more interesting place to hang out or live.


----------



## nagapie (Mar 9, 2013)

Ooh, timely thread. I need some tips on Barcelona. I've been many times but not for about 8 years and I used to go for Sonar so it was a completely different experience. 

I am going over the Easter weekend to visit friends but with my 3 year old. Firstly, how shut down will Barcelona be over Easter? Will we be able to eat out? Will we be able to get trains up the coast?
Secondly, if any of you would know this, things you recommend doing with a 3 year old in Barcelona. There's the beach and he might like the Gaudi park but that's all my ex-raver knowledge knows of the place.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 9, 2013)

Here is a list my Catalan friend sent me 18 months ago that might be of use for Urbs. She has good taste and you can assume most of these places will be decent. Where it says "C/" that means Calle/Carrer which are Spanish/Catalan words for "Street"

​


> ​*GRACIA*​Restaurants​La Pepita C/Corsega 343 (lovely tapas and gin tonics)​Adonis Cafe C/Bailen 188 (cocina de mercado)​El Disbarat C/Pere Serafi 41 (catalan bbq food)​Atmosphere C/Venus 1-3 (very cute & romantic French-Catalan)​Bars​Raim (best mojitos in gracia) C/Progres 48​La fourmi (nice cocktails) C/Mila i Fontanals with Tordera​Adonis (as above)​Bobby Gin (for gins) C/ Francisco Giner 47​Switch C/Francisco Giner 24 (great ambience after 1am)​*BORN, RAVAL, BARCELONETA*​Restaurants​El Salero C/Rec 60 (catalano-japanese) Born​Filferro C/San Carles 29 (perfect for lunch) Barceloneta​Carmelitas C/ Carme con C/Doctor (with moderno) Dou Raval​La Cucine Mandarosso C/Verdaguer i Callis 4 (palau de la musica)​*GOTIC*​Bars​Betty Ford C/Joaquim Costa 56 (cocktails in a tikki bar)​Negroni (proper cocktail bar, no menu). C/Joaquim Costa 46​Lletraferit (in Joaquim Costa too)​Ginger (lovely jazz bar) C/Palma de Sant Just 1​​


​


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 9, 2013)

Barcelona doesn't really do Semana Santa - business as usual.

As for childrens stuff; I have a friend who does puppet shows. She would know better than me. I'll ask via email now and post the reply.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 9, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Ooh, timely thread. I need some tips on Barcelona. I've been many times but not for about 8 years and I used to go for Sonar so it was a completely different experience.
> 
> I am going over the Easter weekend to visit friends but with my 3 year old. Firstly, how shut down will Barcelona be over Easter? Will we be able to eat out? Will we be able to get trains up the coast?
> Secondly, if any of you would know this, things you recommend doing with a 3 year old in Barcelona. There's the beach and he might like the Gaudi park but that's all my ex-raver knowledge knows of the place.


 

It's a holiday so eating out will be a big deal. You shouldn't have a problem with that.

According to this...

http://guia.bcn.cat/festes-estatals...i-locals-a-barcelona-al-2013_99400296263.html

The 29th of March and 1st of April are official holidays in Barcelona so almost all the shops will be shut except for Chinese/Asian convenience shops for basic supplies. I think a lot bars and restaurants will still open on those days though, maybe some only at night time.

These are the local trains for the Barcelona region.

http://www.renfe.com/viajeros/cercanias/barcelona/index.html

These are local trains too. Another system that serves the Barcelona metro area.

http://www.fgc.cat/eng/index.asp

Here is the RENFE website for national trains. If you can get it it to work you'll be doing better than anyone in Spain. The trains are pretty good though.

http://www.renfe.com/EN/viajeros/index.html

Kids are welcome everywhere which is going to help you. I haven't got any specific tips really though.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 9, 2013)

This is worth reading...

http://barcelona.de/en/barcelona-easter-time.html

As a tourist you are very unlikely to be inconvenienced by Easter holidays in Barcelona.


----------



## nagapie (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks, we arrive on the evening of the 29th so that shouldn't be a problem as we're being picked up. Don't mind a day when everything shuts down but good to know it won't be the entire time we're there.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 10, 2013)

My friend replied...



> ...uff! that's a difficult question! I'll ask people with children and tell you more
> For the moment, this is what I found: http://www.timeout.com/barcelona/barcelona-for-kids , and apparently they have cooking courses for children in mercat de la boqueria (Rambla) every saturday, which can be o.k....


----------



## sunny jim (Mar 10, 2013)

> The police are twats. The worst in all of Spain IME. But, above all, the biggest spoil are the thieves a city like Barcelona attracts. They are allowed to operate with virtually no comeback whilst the police concentrate on killing the once vibrant spirit of the city.


 
Very true. I watched a TV programme about British Consulates in Barcelona and they said in this that as long as the money stolen is less than 500E then no action is taken.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 10, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> Very true. I watched a TV programme about British Consulates in Barcelona and they said in this that as long as the money stolen is less than 500E then no action is taken.


 
Those rules apply elsewhere in Spain. It doesn't count as a crime unless it's 500 euros. To be fair to Barcelona, it's not really much worse than the centre of Madrid for pickpockets. I wouldn't say that they're in different leagues in that respect. You shouldn't use your back pocket for anything, store things in the inside pockets of jackets and carry your rucksack the wrong way round in the most touristy areas and you shouldn't get pickpocketed at all.

Isn't that the same from Leicester Square to La Rambla to more or less every where?

The Mossos are the worst police in Spain for treatment of detainees though. Even the Catalans hate them.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 10, 2013)

Barcelona is far worse than Madrid, or Leicester Square.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 10, 2013)

How was last night's love-making? Were you freaking your visitor until the break of dawn to the sounds of Keith Sweat?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 10, 2013)

Favelado said:


> How was last night's love-making? Were you freaking your visitor until the break of dawn to the sounds of Keith Sweat?


 
WTF was the point in that post?


----------



## dessiato (Mar 10, 2013)

If you decide to come to Andalucia you can get a reasonable apartment from about €300 a month, furnished. Of course it depends on where you choose, but even in Malaga there are some very affordable ones. You would need a deposit of one month's rent, the first month's rent and a small fee for the agent. IME there is no minimum period for renting. But avoid the main tourist and holiday home areas for the best value for money.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 10, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> WTF was the point in that post?


 
Oh. Plate of rice and a quick wank then.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 10, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Oh. Plate of rice and a quick wank then.


 
It's your own choice I guess.


----------



## nagapie (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks, Stanley Edwards. The restaurant links had something my partner would like to try. I guess we could do some museums and stuff but we're unlikely too as we're a bit lazy that way, would prefer making sand castles on the beach, even a crap beach like Barcelona's. Might take the train out to Sitges, it's pretty close if I remember right.


----------



## sunny jim (Mar 10, 2013)

The coast north of Barcelona is really nice in places - small coves with good snorkelling/scuba diving. We drove but I'm sure you could get public transport there too.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 10, 2013)

nagapie said:


> ... Might take the train out to Sitges, it's pretty close if I remember right.


 
40 minutes and Pennies. Well worth a day trip. I like Sitges for all the wrong reasons. Visit The French restaurant on the main prom (Le Ambassador, or summat), admire my art work in the very swanky environment, say 'hi' to Lauren and Francois and their Highland Terrier and you might just get a free meal and star treatment if you mention me.

On a more down to earth level, give my very good friend Joseph a BIG 'hello' and a €uro, or a beer whilst your son helps him build sandsculptures. Joseph is one of the nicest people you are ever likely to meet!


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (May 17, 2013)

yay! going in august  never been to barcelona before but have heard great things about it. will be keep a beady eye on this thread.


----------



## ddraig (May 17, 2013)

going for 5 days in July!
more relaxing this time


----------



## Geri (May 17, 2013)

It will be very hot. Probably.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (May 17, 2013)

hey urban hive mind,
What do you reckon the best value accommodation is if there's only two of you going? A hotel - or still an apartment. even though most of them are designed for more than 2 people? We're on a budget - any tips much appreciated! thanks


----------



## Geri (May 18, 2013)

There are loads of apartments for two on oh-Barcelona . com also Under The Thatch have a nice apartment there.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 3, 2013)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> hey urban hive mind,
> What do you reckon the best value accommodation is if there's only two of you going? A hotel - or still an apartment. even though most of them are designed for more than 2 people? We're on a budget - any tips much appreciated! thanks


 
I've always found the hotel jardi to be reasonably priced..... Simple but clean and right slap bang in the barri gotic - If you decide to go down the hotel route.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 1, 2013)

right
long shot - anyone know of a nice interesting place to eat (with vegi stuff lol) or cocktails for gf's birthday when we out there next week please?


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 8, 2013)

Off to barcelona.  Any tips for nightlife?  Staying in el borne.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 8, 2013)

try and get in the mosquito place, we couldn't, too busy
some of the Basque places were ok and had crazy looking tapas and cider
the cat bar can be ok and think is open late, loads of beer and vegan food http://www.catbar.es/
also a nice red place in a square with a few places, somthing zur iirc that has outside and inside bit
clubs don't get going til late and didn't go in the end apart from a rock bar/club that had a skate ramp in it.
have a good trip!


----------



## davesgcr (May 28, 2014)

F**ing city of thieves - bag nicked in less than 30 seconds and in 30 mins of arrival - 2 chancers tried to pickpocket me again last evening -one had his hands almost in my pocket when I clocked him in the ribs. Cunts. They wont see me ever again there ...despite their fu**ing culture and Tapas.


----------



## ddraig (May 28, 2014)

shit! sorry to hear that davesgcr 
hope they didn't get too much or your passport!


----------



## davesgcr (May 28, 2014)

Not really - an old HTC phone , cheque book (stopped) all my clothes , books -every stitch of clothes - (no money or IPAD etc. or camera) - some of the stuff was a bit personal , and you know it will end up in a bin.

This cunt last night was blocked by 2 stuffed hankies - just as well as that was my Passport pocket. It really does put you off though - and makes you feel insecure. Police station was full of people in similar circumstances.


----------



## ddraig (May 28, 2014)

nightmare
where abouts in Barca was it?
hope you can enjoy the rest of your time there


----------



## davesgcr (May 28, 2014)

Back home now - stepped off airport bus and navigating way to hotel near Placa del Catalunia. This is equal to Trafalgar Sq. of course , now I have wondered round on my own several interesting places like  - squatted ex rail yards in East Berlin and so on.....never mind , insurance claim in , and no harm physicaly done. Thanks for the thoughts. Tidy!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 1, 2014)

Barcelona has a huge problem with this. It is damaging their image as a tourist city break.

I have probably posted on this thread before, but...

When I sketch in the street I see everything. Everything! I know every secret police, every methadone user and every street thief. A few times myself and my roller-blading mate Suzi held theives until police arrived. Within Two hours they were straight back on the street doing the same. I have loads of run-ins with bag snatchers and the like. They expect me to do nothing because they promise they won't touch my stuff - just the tourists things. I can't sit there and watch them rob people and spoil holidays people have saved up for for a year to enjoy.

Problem is the law in Spain. If you are under 18 and the goods stolen have a value of less than €600 then there is no charge. It is mostly Moroccan kids who think it is allowed, because there is no charge. Seriously, they believe this. They think if they just target rich tourists it is OK.

Huge problem for Barcelona. They need to deal with it.


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 2, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Barcelona has a huge problem with this. It is damaging their image as a tourist city break.
> 
> I have probably posted on this thread before, but...
> 
> ...



My crime number was 38,000 and something - so if this is City Wide (not just a police station) - as it is only just June - that equates to about 70,000+ reported crimes (let alone the unreported ones) - I am telling everyone I can to forget Barca , lovely city , lots to see , great food etc.   They wont see me again , which is a shame ......will stick to my good mates place only , south of Alicante.


----------



## Supine (Jun 7, 2014)

Had a fantastic time in barca yesterday. So cool down near the arc d triumph (bad spelling) watching the roller scaters,  break dancers and graphiti artists. I can see why Stan doesn't want to leave Spain. 

Super LOLZ when i noticed Hotel Colon


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 9, 2014)

Supine said:


> Had a fantastic time in barca yesterday. So cool down near the arc d triumph (bad spelling) watching the roller scaters...



That is pretty much the only place in Barcelona I am allowed to work. This is where I know rollerblading Suzi from. The bag snatchers are rife on this paseo. From the arch to the zoo they keep the shadows of the sun behind them. Barcelona is known as the roller capital of Europe. However, it is now illegal in all public spaces.

Barcelona is very different to anywhere else in Spain. It is still Spain, but nothing like Granada which is the Spain I love most. Fabulous country despite the faults. Doubt very much if I will ever leave.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 13, 2014)

Barca is a small boat. Barça is a football team. Barna is the abbreviation of Barcelona. Pedantry over.


----------



## Riklet (Jun 20, 2014)

"Barna" looks shit and ugly though, does anyone actually write that? What about BCN?

Just thought i'd wack a 'food for thought' documentary I just watched on this thread.  Possibly interesting? I'm going to BCN next month for a couple of days before my flight to South America and it's made me consider various things.

Anyway, it's pretty well made. 

Bye Bye Barcelona. Subtitiles are available in English, mostly in Catalan and Spanish.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm two minutes into this and they've already summed up why I don't live there anymore.


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 6, 2014)

With their crime rate - this city can fuck off as far as I am concerned. 5 weeks later , just sorted out the crap from having luggage nicked (+ an abortive pickpocketing to add to the joy)


----------



## Favelado (Jul 6, 2014)

The pickpocketing rate is extremely high. Crime is lower than major British cities apart from that though.


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 6, 2014)

Favelado said:


> The pickpocketing rate is extremely high. Crime is lower than major British cities apart from that though.



It may be a non violent crime (as the police said) - but it has really hacked me off me to the extent I will not go there again - (and not reccomend it to anyone else) - shame , as such an attractive city otherwise. The London Evening Standard did a similar profile on pickpocketing a few weeks ago - the figures for London are tiny compared to the "Barca" free for all.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 6, 2014)

davesgcr said:


> It may be a non violent crime (as the police said) - but it has really hacked me off me to the extent I will not go there again - (and not reccomend it to anyone else) - shame , as such an attractive city otherwise. The London Evening Standard did a similar profile on pickpocketing a few weeks ago - the figures for London are tiny compared to the "Barca" free for all.



Totally understandable. The way the pickpockets work on the Metro there is amazing. I remember one guy making a little whistle sound once and 4 others moved into position immediately. They're extraordinarily well organised. Barcelona somehow still has a brilliant reputation with tourists but it's an out-and-out theme park.

Pickpocketing is quite bad in one or two streets in Madrid as well, but not quite so much, and the wonderful thing about living here is we are the biggest city in Europe to not be totally overrun with visitors. London, Paris, Berlin and Rome are swamped with them, but we're the only city with a very big population that just gets a Goldilocks amount. Not too few, not too many. Thankfully, they never built a particularly iconic monument here that people want to come and gawp at.I think it's down to that.


----------



## Riklet (Jul 7, 2014)

Was in Barcelona recently for less than a day.

Tons of tourists and tour groups, but about what you'd expect from a super touristy European city.

It's just clearly very badly managed though, and mainly for the benefit of the rich. I really would recommend that documentary i posted above. Particularly interesting and relevant the stuff bout the privatisation of public space.

The prostitution on the ramblas was the worst bit for me. Loads of prostitutes at night (mostly african origin it seemed) hassling you, fucking trying to touch and grab me and then being semi aggressive and shouting 'maricon'. Really needs sorting out.

Still, cracking night out there! Expensive but so fun!!


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm going to Barcelona in 10 days, just for a long weekend....it is really as bad as this thread suggests?

After having been stuck on a small Italian island for the last 5 months working on a wreck I was really looking forward to a relaxing time with good food and wine. Now I am convinced I'm going to be in a huge crush of Americans, I'm going to loose all my worldly possessions to thieves, and spend a small fortune.

The hotel has a spa, so I suppose I don't need to bother going out for 4 days.

I guess thanks for the warning...


----------



## Favelado (Jul 30, 2014)

You can have a great time. It's not that it's shit, it's that it's not what quite it's cracked up to be and it's getting ruined by levels of tourism it can't handle. The irritation in my posts comes from having spent 18 months there and feeling like I lived in a theme park called GaudiLand.

If you want any advice or help PM me. I'm in Madrid, but I lived in Barna, I have Catalan friends and flatmates and a ready-made list to send to visitors there - although it's two years old it should still be useful.

It's easy not to get pickpocketed if you don't let yourself be distracted by people on the Ramblas, don't stand around gawping at human stautues and the shit games on the Ramblas and if you always keep your wallet in your inside pocket of your jacket on the metro. Never leave bags on the floor in a bar either. Always hold onto it.

You'll enjoy it I'm sure. Ask if you need anything.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 30, 2014)

Riklet said:


> "Barna" looks shit and ugly though, does anyone actually write that? What about BCN?
> 
> Just thought i'd wack a 'food for thought' documentary I just watched on this thread.  Possibly interesting? I'm going to BCN next month for a couple of days before my flight to South America and it's made me consider various things.
> 
> ...




That's a nice documentary...watch a couple of months back on the reccommendation of a Catalan friend.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jul 30, 2014)

Favelado said:


> You'll enjoy it I'm sure. Ask if you need anything.



Thanks! I'll PM

Funny, I always assumed you were in Brasil.

I know very little about Barcelona so don't really have much in the way of expectations. I'm sure we'll have fun.


----------



## Riklet (Aug 6, 2014)

You'll have a great time, dont worry! I first went in 2010 and it was probably "ruined" by then... but it stands out as one of the best holidays I've ever had.

Go up to the castle in montjuic where they shot the anarchists. Great to explore. Worth walking about too, great views.

There's a swimming pool up there which was cracking 4 years ago. Def recommended. Just on the road near the funicular.

Still some great clubs n music in BCN. And decent people. Full of guiris, but i was in las pipas or something off an interior square recently, was great!! Like some big living room bar with not bad beer and fun people.

There is lots of really interesting history worth checking out too. I believe there's a civil war tour, n probs loads of others. I would also really recommend Girona for a daytrip, and the Dali museum in Figueres altho might be a bit far!!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 6, 2014)

I'll be there for a couple of weeks beginning of September. Fucking hate the place, but extra special friends are there, and the love of my life is just a short train ride away. Aesthetically very cool and beautiful, functionally shit, shit, shit. I may base myself in Sitges and commute in only when I have to.

Fuck you Barcelona.


----------



## Riklet (Aug 30, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I'll be there for a couple of weeks beginning of September. Fucking hate the place, but extra special friends are there, and the love of my life is just a short train ride away. Aesthetically very cool and beautiful, functionally shit, shit, shit. I may base myself in Sitges and commute in only when I have to.
> 
> Fuck you Barcelona.



you given Girona a try? nice town, might suit your needs a bit better eh. not too far by bus/train at all, either.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 30, 2014)

I have just landed in Sitges. It has gone all posh. None of my mates are here. It has gone like seriously posh :

I know Girona well, but to be perfectly honest, I do not get on with Catalan folk.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 30, 2014)

No Ralph and Lauren resto. Gone. My mural gone 

No Zoltan, or Joseph. All the street art and sand sculpture people gone 

They killed Sitges. It is so posh here I don't know what to do 

Sitges murdered 

Fucking Catalans


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 30, 2014)

God. This is horrible.

It is like you're not allowed to be here without a gold card. It has gone fucking awful


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 30, 2014)

This is not nice. Not nice at all. It is fascist fucking holiday hell 

Stupidly sterile and crap. Just full of rich weekenders  from BCN. All of my favourite bars have gone. All of the people have gone 

I'm gonna get the next bus to Vila Nova.

This is scary shit resort. Seriously horrible.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 30, 2014)

You sound like a PP voter. I don't like Barcelona but don't start giving it the "fucking Catalans" stuff.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 30, 2014)

Favelado said:


> You sound like a PP voter. I don't like Barcelona but don't start giving it the "fucking Catalans" stuff.



Well, hey, they aren't exactly adverse to giving "the fucking English" stuff. IME they are up their own arses. Generalising sure, but it is my experience.

Sitges has become exclusive Porsche driving hell bent posers from BCN. It is like the total €20,000,000,000 La Liga debt is here.

It is sick.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 30, 2014)

Catalans are especially anti-English compared to other people in Spain? Nonsense. People prancing about in Sitges might be up their own arse, but Catalans aren't.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 30, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Catalans are especially anti-English compared to other people in Spain? Nonsense. People prancing about in Sitges might be up their own arse, but Catalans aren't.



In my own experience they are very Nationalistic.

Anyway...

The bar I am in is empty. I just paid for my drinks and had to return to the bar to get a key to the gents. Once in the gents I was greeted by a sign stating 'please keep the toilets clean'.

Catalan attitude. They claim poverty, when they are actually the wealthiest in Spain, but they don't appreciate it. Shooting themselves in the foots!!!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 30, 2014)

Generally, they are very zenophobic.

*not sure how you spell that*


----------



## Favelado (Aug 30, 2014)

Stan. This is PP stuff.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 30, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Stan. This is PP stuff.



In Andalucia you are invited to share a coffee, or a meal.

In Catalunya you are very openly told to fuck off if you don't have money. Fuck all to do with the Popular Party, it is just the Catalan way.

This is my experience.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 30, 2014)

Fascism never dies. It is alive and well in Catalunya.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 30, 2014)

You talk some rubbish.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 30, 2014)

You see. I have just paid Ten euros for my drinks and I have to ask again for the keys to the bogs in this empty bar. This is Catalunya.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 30, 2014)

Favelado said:


> You talk some rubbish.



I am talking what I experience.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 30, 2014)

Seriously, fascism never dies. It is here.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 30, 2014)

Honestly, it is here. This is where the new fascist threat is. It is obvious. It is happening.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 31, 2014)

This is grim. My mate Joseph has been booted out of town.

There are no black people here. None!


----------



## Epico (Aug 31, 2014)

You don't like it then?

I'm getting a vibe.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 31, 2014)

Epico said:


> You don't like it then?
> 
> I'm getting a vibe.



I am in a better mood this morning. Think I was mostly fucked off that my mural has gone 

Meeting my lovely friend for lunch later, but I have to say, I do not feel very comfortable here! It is not the Sitges I knew.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 31, 2014)

Nah. I have given it long enough. Catalunya is the new fascist state of Europe.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 31, 2014)

Just sat in a bar. I am in Barcelona. Ordered a beer and a fish salad (about €14) and was told I wasn't allowed to sit where I wanted. The bar was almost empty. Told them to fuck off and left.

Catalan fucking attitude. If you don't appear to have money they fuck you off, if you do appear to have money they rob you. New fascist state.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 31, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Just sat in a bar. I am in Barcelona. Ordered a beer and a fish salad (about €14) and was told I wasn't allowed to sit where I wanted. The bar was almost empty. Told them to fuck off and left.
> 
> Catalan fucking attitude. If you don't appear to have money they fuck you off, if you do appear to have money they rob you. New fascist state.


Stanley, you seem very negative and I'm not sure this is the thread for that negativity.  

I'm going to Barcelona in October, and on a thread that is about holidaying I haven't found any of your posts helpful.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 1, 2014)

Me76 said:


> ...I haven't found any of your posts helpful.



OK. Find this one helpful.

Laptop gone. Cash gone. Passport gone. Several other things gone. This is Barcelona and I consider myself wise to it. Not wise enough obviously.

I´m not really fussed. I am used to it. All can be replaced even if it is going to be expensive hassle.

The odd. or ínteresting´thing about this is that my backpack was well and truly explored to the extent that my nail clippers and tweezers went from the hidden depths, but they took them out of the plastic wallet they were in.

On a positive note (you want positive about this shit city yeah?) my backpack isn´t nearly as heavy as it was.

I feel really guilty about the laptop because it was a gift sent by the U75 poster formerly known as Chazegee (shit - owe you a big man hug man. So, sorry).

I woke with just enough shraknel in pocket for breakfast to compose my mind and make a plan. Had breakfast on the terrace of a cafe in Sant Pere. Then went indoors to use the bogs only to be greeted by the usual Catalan friendly "Oi, it is for clients only". FUCK YOU. I AM A CLIENT YOU WANT TO FUCK ME OFF ANYMORE THAN I AM FUCKED OFF TRY TO STOP ME GETTING TO YOUR BATHROOMS TO TAKE A SHIT, OR CALL THE POLICE". They were very apologetic when I left.

What is interesting, and possibly a lesson to learn is this...

Listen up traveling people. My backpack was somehow thoroughly fleeced. However, everything wrapped in a plastic carrier bag was left untouched. This means my new camera and laptop accessories (external speaker, storage devices etc). I can only assume that this was because...

A- unwrapping the bags will make a noise likely to wake me.

Or, B- the theif was mentally a bit not well and had a conscience about the stuff I valued enough to wrap up.

I actually want to believe theory B.

Anyway, I am lucky enough to have experience and a new camera to leave as deposit with which ever shop will take it in return for pen and paper to make cash to get home. Most would be lost in this situation. All in a days work for me. My own fault for not using banks when it comes to all my summer savings gone, but everything can be replaced. Done it before enough times. Can do it again.

A lot to be said for using a 5 year old Samsung mobile also. Worthless shit to any smack head. Invaluable to me. Plenty of friend I can call for help if needed. I won´t need them. Off to the station to sketch until I have the cash to get home and start all over again.

Hope that is useful?

FUCK YOU FUCKING BARCELONA AND FASCIST CATALUNYA.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 1, 2014)

Shit spelling. Sorry. Can´t afford to correct it. Need to get to the passport website and report as stolen ASAP.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 1, 2014)

Kin ell Stanley, not exactly a great way to start the day. Sorry for you


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 1, 2014)

That is shit Stanley, sorry to read this.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> A lot to be said for using a 5 year old Samsung mobile also. Worthless shit to any smack head. Invaluable to me. Plenty of friend I can call for help if needed. I won´t need them. Off to the station to sketch until I have the cash to get home and start all over again.


I've got a fairly crappy - but working - old netbook you're welcome to have.


----------



## cesare (Sep 1, 2014)

Really nasty thing to happen to you Stanley, sorry to hear it.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 1, 2014)

MUST NOT GET DRUNK AND STONED IN BARCELONA.
MUST NOT GET DRUNK AND STONED IN BARCELONA.
MUST NOT GET DRUNK AND STONED IN BARCELONA.
MUST NOT GET DRUNK AND STONED IN BARCELONA.
MUST NOT GET DRUNK AND STONED IN BARCELONA.
MUST NOT GET DRUNK AND STONED IN BARCELONA.

I knew this. Fucking idiot.

I have made €60. Just need another Tenner cash wise, but I have a problem. Can't get train ticket without ID and the fuckers didn't just take my passport, they took all photocopies and all my passport style photographs.

I have emailed the embassy and got a really nice auto reply all about stolen/lost passports for children. Most helpful.

There is not much to sketch here. Barcelona Sants station isn't quite an architectural marvel, but it is all I have to work with. Never know, it might become a modern masterpiece  Fuck it. I'm going to do my best to enjoy it anyway and call police if the ticket peeps don't let me buy a ticket. I will be in Granada tomorrow AM regardless.

From the heights of love to feeling like a vulnerable, no rights, non passport holder in just a few pints at a real ale bar. Real ale bar in Barcelona! It is improving slowly.

Internet cafes and locutorios. Now I remember 

Won't take long Stan. Keep your chin up!

Thank you people. Sometimes Urban75 saves me. Like really saves me.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 1, 2014)

editor said:


> I've got a fairly crappy - but working - old netbook you're welcome to have.



Blimey. And, I haven't even donated to the server fund for years. I'm welling up! Have a virtual kiss


----------



## cesare (Sep 1, 2014)

You probably know all this Stan, but there's some info here on temporary passports: http://www.barcelona-tourist-guide.com/en/general/safety/robbed-in-barcelona-guide.html


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 1, 2014)

cesare said:


> You probably know all this Stan, but there's some info here on temporary passports: http://www.barcelona-tourist-guide.com/en/general/safety/robbed-in-barcelona-guide.html



Yeah, got it. Thanks. I just need to go to Polcia Local when I get back to Granada and get temporary ID, then get the €300, or so together to get to Madrid and get the real thing.

Hey ho. I choose to live this way. I should be more careful.


----------



## cesare (Sep 1, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Yeah, got it. Thanks. I just need to go to Polcia Local when I get back to Granada and get temporary ID, then get the €300, or so together to get to Madrid and get the real thing.
> 
> Hey ho. I choose to live this way. I should be more careful.


It's only 5 months since the last time you were robbed of everything, I really feel for you


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 1, 2014)

cesare said:


> It's only 5 months since the last time you were robbed of everything, I really feel for you



It does actually get easier each time!


----------



## cesare (Sep 1, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> It does actually get easier each time!


I guess at least you know what you have to do. Pita though, eh.


----------



## Libertad (Sep 1, 2014)

Fucking hell Stanley Edwards . Best of luck to you, hope you can get things sorted and back on track as soon as.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 1, 2014)

€3 fucking short of night train to Granada!

So, I'm taking the night bus to Madrid. Stoyen, Juan need need need! Help me brothers.

Why I hate Barcelona has very little to do with getting robbed. It is why I hate Barcelona really (and, surprisingly some people you wouldn't expect are on my side).

I hate to say it, because the person I love most lives here. I couldn't live here - I really do hate it. It is actually the new Fascist state of Europe (capital F - I am serious). It really is. Sorry if that spoils holiday plans for anyone.

Madrid bound. Long route home, but I can't stomach this fascist shit anymore. It is monocultutral fucking shit. Shit. Really is fucking monocultural fucking shit. How they get away with it in Europe 2014 is beyond me.

Fucking shit hole of a city.

Catalan fascist cunts.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 1, 2014)

I am being as reasonable as I can be.

This city is my idea of hell.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 2, 2014)

I had a lovely time last year, great place to visit. 

I live in a theme park called bath and just get on with it.  Lots of places have lots of visitors.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm genuinely sorry about your stuff getting nicked but fuck you with your anti-Catalan shit Stan. Fascists indeed.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 2, 2014)

I'd let you stay here Stan if you're coming to Madrid but my flatmate's Catalan so you wouldn't be able to stand it.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 31, 2014)

So I went to Barcelona and didn't get anything nicked and didn't see anyone get anything nicked. 

Didn't seen anymore dodgy than London to me. 

Only robbery was when I went to one bar and had some chicken croquettes and a beer and got charged €16. 

Great place. 

I stayed at Mare Nostrum just off Las Ramblas. Gorgeous place.  Small, but really nicely kitted out.


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 31, 2014)

Me76 said:


> So I went to Barcelona and didn't get anything nicked and didn't see anyone get anything nicked.
> 
> Didn't seen anymore dodgy than London to me.
> 
> ...



Glad u had a good time - really - just a bit P**d off with the city after being robbed twice ! - and not stoned or pissed either ....!!


----------



## Shirl (Feb 3, 2015)

Off to Barcelona tomorrow. Will arrive Thursday as we're going by train. I've lost count of how many times I've been but this will be the second time we've gone by train and the first time I've travelled both ways by train. Night trains are my favourite transport 
I've been checking out vintage shops for this trip.


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 3, 2015)

Just watch your pockets and bags ......everywhere - especially on public transport ...


----------



## Shirl (Feb 3, 2015)

davesgcr said:


> Just watch your pockets and bags ......everywhere - especially on public transport ...


I used to that. I thumped a woman the first time I went about 20 years ago


----------



## Shirl (Feb 15, 2015)

davesgcr said:


> Just watch your pockets and bags ......everywhere - especially on public transport ...


Oddly enough, it felt really different this time. I've been at most times of year but never in January or February. I don't know if that makes a difference but I didn't see any of the usual dodgy types. It was fairly quiet though and they need crowds to get away with most of what they do.
The Raval district is really coming on. Lots of new good places to eat and a couple of interesting french bars since I was last there.


----------



## hammerntongues (Jun 9, 2015)

My wife and her friend had ipads and kindles swiped yesterday on the train leaving Barcelona for the airport , diversion caused by closing doors on a child getting on which clearly was contrived , bags dipped .

Lesson learnt , be careful out there


----------



## sim667 (Jun 9, 2015)

hammerntongues said:


> My wife and her friend had ipads and kindles swiped yesterday on the train leaving Barcelona for the airport , diversion caused by closing doors on a child getting on which clearly was contrived , bags dipped .
> 
> Lesson learnt , be careful out there



Swiping is an art in barcelona.

My mum and dad were telling me about foreign cars getting flagged down on the road and then robbed in and around barcelona...... and I was like "yeah right"

Until they gave me a lift back to barcelona, and someone on the motorway threw a stone at their car and then tried to flag us down. Wankers.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 9, 2015)

sorry but it's a bit stupid to have your bags open on a tourist train in a major city!


----------



## cesare (Jun 9, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Swiping is an art in barcelona.
> 
> My mum and dad were telling me about foreign cars getting flagged down on the road and then robbed in and around barcelona...... and I was like "yeah right"
> 
> Until they gave me a lift back to barcelona, and someone on the motorway threw a stone at their car and then tried to flag us down. Wankers.


A friend of mine and her husband got done by that motorway trick last year.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 9, 2015)

cesare said:


> A friend of mine and her husband got done by that motorway trick last year.



Its horrible...... you just have to carry on driving and ignore it. If you get out and leave the keys in the car, they'll just nick the car and your insurance won't pay out either.

My folks have never fallen for it luckily, but they've had their car tyres slashed in a car park, and had their stuff stolen whilst someone supposedly helps them sort it out.

They've got a spanish plate left hand drive car now, so it doesn't happen any more


----------



## cesare (Jun 9, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Its horrible...... you just have to carry on driving and ignore it. If you get out and leave the keys in the car, they'll just nick the car and your insurance won't pay out either.


Apparently this is a known scam, advice is to not pull over if you're flagged down no matter how urgent the flagging looks. Hard to ignore though eh.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 9, 2015)

cesare said:


> Apparently this is a known scam, advice is to not pull over if you're flagged down no matter how urgent the flagging looks. Hard to ignore though eh.


Yeah, especially when some cunt has just put a dent in your car


----------



## hammerntongues (Jun 10, 2015)

ddraig said:


> sorry but it's a bit stupid to have your bags open on a tourist train in a major city!



a bit of a stupid comment .

My wife is far from stupid , at a guess I would say she has been to Barcelona at least 4 or 5 times year for the last 10 years , she knows the ropes so to speak , you can still get taken by surprise , the bags  were not open  .


----------



## sim667 (Jun 10, 2015)

hammerntongues said:


> a bit of a stupid comment .
> 
> My wife is far from stupid , at a guess I would say she has been to Barcelona at least 4 or 5 times year for the last 10 years , she knows the ropes so to speak , you can still get taken by surprise , the bags  were not open  .



Yeah like I said its an art in Barcelona, I know some many people who have been done in so many ways, from getting involved in a kick about with some kids, to scooping up wallets off a table in a newspaper, to just pocket dipping.

Its predominantly in a small area though, mainly the real touristy bits of the ramblas and in the barri gotic a bit, i guess its because there's lots of rat runs for them to scarper down.

The police have worked hard to reduce theft and drug taking in those areas though, I've been about 15 - 20 times..... Touch wood I've never had anything swiped. Even though I haven't been for about 5 years, it was very noticeable last time I went.

I should really go back out tbh.


----------



## hammerntongues (Jun 10, 2015)

My parents have lived there for 25 years and my brother and family have been there for 15  , actually they are in Sitges which is 30 k South but El Prat is the train change . We have an apartment there too , I love the place . Barcelona  became a victim of its own popularity , like a lot of Easyjet type destinations , more tourists more victims , more victims more dippers .


----------



## sim667 (Jun 10, 2015)

hammerntongues said:


> My parents have lived there for 25 years and my brother and family have been there for 15  , actually they are in Sitges which is 30 k South but El Prat is the train change . We have an apartment there too , I love the place . Barcelona  became a victim of its own popularity , like a lot of Easyjet type destinations , more tourists more victims , more victims more dippers .



Whats sitges like? I've heard the name but never been.

My folks live about an hour and a bit north, halfway between roses and figueres in a estate attached to a little village


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2015)

hammerntongues said:


> a bit of a stupid comment .
> 
> My wife is far from stupid , at a guess I would say she has been to Barcelona at least 4 or 5 times year for the last 10 years , she knows the ropes so to speak , you can still get taken by surprise , the bags  were not open  .


apologies, i wrongly assumed they were open


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Whats sitges like? I've heard the name but never been.
> 
> My folks live about an hour and a bit north, halfway between roses and figueres in a estate attached to a little village


Sitges is nice can be well busy in parts but there are a few beaches so you can find quieter spots
some decent shops there and nice places to eat (for vegi's anyway)
got the train there and back in a day from Barca


----------



## sim667 (Jun 10, 2015)

There's some really nice towns and cities within a couple of hours from barcelona...... but I've never been to the south.

I really like Cadaques, and Girona. 

Just over the border I've been to perpignan a few times (i have family there), thats quite a cool town too.


----------



## hammerntongues (Jun 10, 2015)

ddraig said:


> apologies, i wrongly assumed they were open



No problem . 

Sitges is a town that any time of the year apart from July and Aug is great to go to , even after 20 years plus of visits there I still get excited about arriving , there are always  new places to try , literally 100s of bars and restaurants  to cater for all tastes and budgets . Above all , in spite of the tourists , and in July and Aug it is over -run , it still very much remains a Spanish town . My favourite times are May, June , Sept and Oct when it is still full of life but far less crowded .


----------



## 8den (Jun 10, 2015)

Theres a really nice scooter rental place by the artifcal Beach its gorgeous you zoom up and down the quiet beach side road with your missus on the back and feel like Gregory peck and Audrey Hepburn in Roman holiday. V nice if, like me, you have never driven a scooter.

Then you take a wrong turn and end up at the eight land roundabout at the bottom of the ramblas with the traffic going counter than in UK.

I think my adrenaline rush wore off about Piccadilly circus on the tube home.

Anyway I'm trying to thinkmof two good cafes that I found but can't remember the names one was a regional twist on tapas and one was just incredibly nice modern european had english papers very good place o spend a hungover sunday. Really good because if you are there more than five days you are going to being sick of bloody tapas


----------



## sim667 (Jun 10, 2015)

Im gonna ask my folks if they've ever been.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 10, 2015)

I just came back last week.  I went on me tod for a couple of days/nights and met friends there for Primavera Sound.

Although some of the music was just aces at PS, namely the goddess Patti Smith, more Mother Earth these days but still fucking tops, I wouldn't do the festi again.  I'm used to going to UK festivals in fields and this one was all concrete.  It was more like going to a selection of gigs in a purpose built outside arena...anyway, that's another thread.

I loved Barcelona though.  I stayed in Eixample, in the gay district, it was really easy to get to all of the famous places of interest and lots on the doorstep too.  

I struggled with the language, although I tried a bit of Spanish, I would love to learn as it was assumed that I was Spanish so had people talking to me and I had no clue what they were on about, almost felt bad I wasn't Spanish!

The Gaudi park was fab and easy to get to from where I was.

I didn't find it unsafe but was being extra vigilant as everyone I know that's been had warned me to the point of me shouting at people that 'I know about fucking pickpockets in Barcelona!!'.  I think if you live or have lived in a big city you're pretty savvy to such things.  

The food markets were my favourite thing...nothing like them here.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 10, 2015)

Maharani said:


> The food markets were my favourite thing...nothing like them here.



If you go back, in the big indoor one on the ramblas, you can get a banging breakfast for about £3


----------



## Maharani (Jun 10, 2015)

sim667 said:


> If you go back, in the big indoor one on the ramblas, you can get a banging breakfast for about £3


I didn't know that was there and had already stuffed my face, I was gutted.  I wanted to sit at one of the tapas places and drink cava and eat mussels. 

I have some great food recommendations from I guy I met there...


----------



## Libertad (Jun 10, 2015)

sim667 said:


> If you go back, in the big indoor one on the ramblas, you can get a banging breakfast for about £3



FCB? (Full Catalan Breakfast)


----------



## sim667 (Jun 10, 2015)

Libertad said:


> FCB? (Full Catalan Breakfast)


What for £3?

Nice spanish omelette, some juice, and a coffee


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2018)

Some pics from a trip on the Port Cable Car trip 

















In photos: A cable car trip across Barcelona’s old harbour from Mount Montjuïc to Barcelona Beach


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2019)

Some pics
















In photos: a look at the Barcelona beaches in the last days of summer


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2019)

I've posted up a whopping collection of 90 pics from Barcelona 
































Barcelona street photos: graffiti, market life, street art and architecture


----------



## sim667 (Apr 25, 2019)

Me and my partner really need a break and was thinking about going to my folks house for a week and having a few days in Barcelona (its been yonks since I've been), but the cost of hotels in Barcelona these days


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2019)

This was fun:











In photos: The parade of giants, La Mercè festival, Barcelona, Spain


----------



## sim667 (Jun 11, 2019)

editor said:


> This was fun:
> 
> In photos: The parade of giants, La Mercè festival, Barcelona, Spain



Have you checked out the other towns in the north? I think you'd like some of them.


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2019)

sim667 said:


> Have you checked out the other towns in the north? I think you'd like some of them.


Hopefully the band will get more gigs in Spain next year! 

The last tour saw us play Madrid, Valencia and Zaragoza.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 11, 2019)

editor said:


> Hopefully the band will get more gigs in Spain next year!
> 
> The last tour saw us play Madrid, Valencia and Zaragoza.



Ah I meant like Figureres, Girona, Empuries, Cadaques and some of the places up in the mountains..... there's some really nice history round there.

The Terra de Trobadores medieval festival in Castello d'Empuries is funny (the town is lovely too, if I ever wanted to move out there, I'd move to Castello)


----------



## what (Aug 31, 2019)

Was there a couple of weeks ago. Enjoyed the beach at the far end Selva de Mar metro and a 5 minute walk. Bambuu beach bar was great spot on the sand

Also came across Carrer de Blai, near Poble Sec metro. Street full of bars selling Pinxtos at either 1E or 1.5E. Beer in some of them only 1E as well.

  .


----------

